# Die Hardtail-Ecke



## Deleted 454842 (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin zwar (leider) keines der Trail-Hardtails auf dem LO gefahren, nichtsdestotrotz....ziemlich angefixt. 
Momentan sieht es nach einem Zero AM Boost von Bird aus (arrgh, @greenhorn-biker ), wird zwar noch was dauern, aber es klingt super, macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und kann recht kleinteilig nach Wunsch zusammengestellt werden.

Nicht ganz klar bin ich mir momentan bei der Federgabel. Ich haette gerne eine Lyrik, bin mir aber unsicher, ob die 160mm nicht doch uebertrieben sind. Alternative waere eine 150mm Pike, also auch nicht so viel weniger.
Grundsaetzlich soll es schon Luft nach oben haben, fuer die gemuetliche Runde haette ich ja dann immer noch das XC, hab da halt keinen Vergleich fuer mich.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Oktober 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar (leider) keines der Trail-Hardtails auf dem LO gefahren, nichtsdestotrotz....ziemlich angefixt.
> Momentan sieht es nach einem Zero AM Boost von Bird aus (arrgh, @greenhorn-biker ), wird zwar noch was dauern, aber es klingt super, macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und kann recht kleinteilig nach Wunsch zusammengestellt werden.
> 
> Nicht ganz klar bin ich mir momentan bei der Federgabel. Ich haette gerne eine Lyrik, bin mir aber unsicher, ob die 160mm nicht doch uebertrieben sind. Alternative waere eine 150mm Pike, also auch nicht so viel weniger.
> Grundsaetzlich soll es schon Luft nach oben haben, fuer die gemuetliche Runde haette ich ja dann immer noch das XC, hab da halt keinen Vergleich fuer mich.



Haha ich wusste es  Aber eigentlich ist ja immer noch @Aninaj "Schuld" 
Da wird sie sich aber freuen wenn sie mal beide Variante fahren kann, vllt gibt es dann bald noch ein drittes Bird bei den Ladies 

Zum Federweg können unsere erprobten Hardtail Ladies bestimmt was sagen 
Vor allem weil sie dich ja auch schon haben fahren sehen.

Interessant ist ja auch, dass sie jetzt doch eine S-Größe nachschieben die gab's bei mir noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Haha ich wusste es  Aber eigentlich ist ja immer noch @Aninaj "Schuld"
> Da wird sie sich aber freuen wenn sie mal beide Variante fahren kann, vllt gibt es dann bald noch ein drittes Bird bei den Ladies



Ich bin absolut unschuldig!  



linfer schrieb:


> Nicht ganz klar bin ich mir momentan bei der Federgabel. Ich haette gerne eine Lyrik, bin mir aber unsicher, ob die 160mm nicht doch uebertrieben sind. Alternative waere eine 150mm Pike, also auch nicht so viel weniger.
> Grundsaetzlich soll es schon Luft nach oben haben, fuer die gemuetliche Runde haette ich ja dann immer noch das XC, hab da halt keinen Vergleich fuer mich.



Rein technisch spricht nichts dagegen die Lyrik zu nehmen und sie auf 150mm umzubauen, wenn dir die 160 zu viel sind. Also vielleicht die Lyrik nehmen, probieren und wenn du das Gefühl hast, etwas weniger tut es auch, "einfach" auf 150 umbauen (du musst einen Airshaft kaufen und brauchst ein paar Werkzeuge, aber da findet sich vielleicht jemand, der da unterstützen kann).


----------



## Martina H. (28. Oktober 2018)

... aaaalso, ICH  find die Lyrik ja übertrieben - ist halt vom Einsatzbereich eher Downhill und hat eben auch ihr Gewicht. Du kannst eine Pike, oder aber auch eine (aktuelle) Revelation nehmen. Beide haben die 35er Tauchrohre und wiegen doch ein bisschen weniger - stabil genug sollten sie für Dich sein . Rein vom Federweg her betrachtet gibt ja selbst eine Reba schon bis zu 150mm frei, mit 32er Rohren, noch leichter und sicher auch immer noch stabil genug für uns Leichtgewichte 

Hast Du eigentlich Geodaten vom Bike (ich finde das AM Boost nur in M)


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Oktober 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar (leider) keines der Trail-Hardtails auf dem LO gefahren, nichtsdestotrotz....ziemlich angefixt.
> Momentan sieht es nach einem Zero AM Boost von Bird aus (arrgh, @greenhorn-biker ), wird zwar noch was dauern, aber es klingt super, macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und kann recht kleinteilig nach Wunsch zusammengestellt werden.
> 
> Nicht ganz klar bin ich mir momentan bei der Federgabel. Ich haette gerne eine Lyrik, bin mir aber unsicher, ob die 160mm nicht doch uebertrieben sind. Alternative waere eine 150mm Pike, also auch nicht so viel weniger.
> Grundsaetzlich soll es schon Luft nach oben haben, fuer die gemuetliche Runde haette ich ja dann immer noch das XC, hab da halt keinen Vergleich fuer mich.



Hallo linfer,

kuckst Du hier:
http://www.cotic.co.uk/

... die gibt es in allen drei LRS-Größen, ja auch in 26" .
Die haben alle die Longshot -Geometrie, bei Nicolai nennt sich das Geometron.
@scylla kann die über alle Iteration und Modelle ausführlichst berichten, die kennt alle  .
Das Soul geht bis XS, falls Du einen ganz kleinen Rahmen brauchst ...


----------



## Schwimmer (28. Oktober 2018)

@linfer 
... nur ein paar Anregungen ... 







falls Du einen Gebraucht-Rahmen willst oder bekommen kannst:

26"










27,5"


----------



## lucie (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich werfe noch das Lapierre Edge 527+ in die Waagschale. 

https://shop.bikes-lapierre.de/edge-527-2018

Klettert gut, macht, was es soll und ist bergab echt genial. Du hättest auch mal die Möglichkeit, einen 29er LRS unterzubringen, z.B. für Deine Touren mit Übernachtung. Rollt dann mit weniger profilierten Reifen besser.
Für den MTB Einsatz würde ich bei dem Lapierre ein paar Dinge modifizieren. Ansonsten hat es erst einmal eine grundsolide Ausstattung, die man erst einmal so fahren kann. Verstellbare Sattelstütze, Race Face Kurbel, 1x11-fach (XD Freilauf). Der verbaute LRS ist nicht der leichteste, aber stabil und kann ja b.B. auch irgendwann mal gegen einen leichteren getauscht werden. Mit ein wenig Gewichtstuning schafft man Locker 12-12,5 kg Bikegesamtgewicht. Nur die verbauten Bremsen und die Reifen würde ich ziemlich schnell runterschmeißen.


----------



## lucie (28. Oktober 2018)

PS: mit dem Cotic wäre ich jetzt etwas zurückhaltender. Habe mir aktuell den BFe Rahmen zugelegt, bin aber noch nicht dort, wo ich wirklich hin will, trotz ständiger Modifikationen und Testfahrten (hat für mich einen ziemlich flachen Sitzwinkel). Beim Lapierre war es komplett anders. Selbst mit der original verbauten 120er Reba war die Kiste eine Rakete, mir persönlich aber für bestimmte Fahrtechniken und Fahrmanöver nicht ganz so stimmig. Der Wechsel auf eine Gabel mit mehr FW und entsprechend größerer Einbaulänge hat es dann gebracht.


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2018)

Daten für die 27,5" Versionen:

Bfe (S) | 2,54 kg (2.6er Reifen)
Bird AM Boost (M) | < 2kg (2.8er Reifen)
Lapierre Edge 527+ | Gewicht finde ich auf die Schnelle nix @lucie  (650b+ Reifen)

Revelation finde ich auch gut.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Oktober 2018)

... genaues Rahmengewicht haben wir nicht, sollte so bei 2,1 kg liegen...

Bfe (S) | 2,54 kg (2.8er Reifen)
Bird AM Boost (M) | < 2kg (2.8er Reifen)
Lapierre Edge 527+ (S) | |2.1kg (3.0er Reifen/29erReifen)


----------



## lucie (28. Oktober 2018)

Bfe (S) | *2,4kg - selbst nachgewogen, Non Boost *(2.8er Reifen, mit ensprechendem Profil sollten sogar 3.0er passen)
Bird AM Boost (M) | < 2kg (2.8er Reifen)
Lapierre Edge 527+ Boost (S) | |2.1kg (3.0er Reifen/29erReifen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. Oktober 2018)

Cool, danke fuer die Erweiterungen.
Cotic moechte ich tatsaechlich nicht, weil Stahl. Ich weiß, ich weiß, aber spricht mich nicht an.

@lucie 
Inwieweit hat dich der flache Lenkwinkel gestoert? Der vom Zero AM ist naemlich seeehr flach, soweit ich es richtig im Kopf hab sogar flacher als das Bfe. 
Bezueglich Touren wuerde ich das XC wieder auf Tourenreifen umruesten, deswegen koennte das neue Bike auch durchaus reine Rampe abwaerts werden, weil ich fuer alles gemuetlichere dann immer noch das andere haette.



Martina H. schrieb:


> Rein vom Federweg her betrachtet gibt ja selbst eine Reba schon bis zu 150mm frei, mit 32er Rohren, noch leichter und sicher auch immer noch stabil genug für uns Leichtgewichte


Ah, das unterschaetze ich immer, wobei mein unvernuenftiger Kopf gerne das ganz dicke Ding will. 
@scylla faehrt glaube ich mit einer Lyrik?


----------



## lucie (28. Oktober 2018)

Beim Cotic schrieb ich nix von einem zu flachen Lenk- sondern von einem (für mich) zu flachen Sitzwinkel. Das Cotic hat mit einer 150er Forke bei 25% Sag einen Lenkwinkel von 65,5°, der Bird, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, hat 66°.
Dann ist der LW des Cotic flacher, wenn auch nur marginal und auf dem Papier.

Eine Lyrik finde ich definitiv overdressed an einem Trail-HT. Die Pike tut es auch, ebenso eine Revelation - FW nach Gusto und Geo, haben ja inzwischen beide 35er Standrohre und sind Gewichtsmäßig noch unter 2Kilo.


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahre sogar nur eine Sektor (32mm Standrohre), reichte bisher auch immer...


----------



## Martina H. (28. Oktober 2018)

... meine Rede


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2018)

Hmmm, eigentlich... eigentlich ist eine Lyrik und 160mm Federweg tatsächlich komplett "overdressed" an einem Hardtail.
Aaaber... jetzt kommt das ganz große ABER...aber eigentlich dann doch wieder nicht.
160mm Federweg können Sinn machen, wenn man sich damit die Geometrie basteln kann die man haben möchte. Ein paar mm mehr oder weniger Federweg finde ich absolut verzichtbar, da kommt es meiner Meinung nach eher darauf an wie gut die Gabel arbeitet als auf die absolute Federwegslänge. Sprich mit einer sehr gut gedämpften 120mm Gabel fährt man im Zweifel besser als mit einer schrottigen 160mm Gabel.
Dann kommt beim Hardtail ganz stark die Steifigkeit der Federgabel mit ins Spiel, weil man am Hardtail im Zweifelsfall viel mehr auf der Gabel hängt als an einem Fully (ist halt das einzige was federt). Wenn ich Fullies jagen möchte und es ordentlich rumpelt, dann ist ziemlich schnell nix mehr mit "Heavy feet, light hands", sondern ich hänge komplett auf der Gabel und mache das Heck leicht. Bei solchen Manövern bekomme selbst ich mit meinen 54kg eine Gabel an ihre Grenze. Mit einer Revelation/Sektor/Reba würde ich rein zwecks Steifigkeit nicht mehr fahren wollen. Man gewöhnt sich daran wie die Dinger sich verwinden und wenn man nichts anderes fährt dann bemerkt man es nicht mehr. Aber wehe man bekommt mal was "ordentliches" in die Finger, dann merkt man erst richtig wie unsteif diese 32mm Zahnstocher sind. Ich bin auch lange solche 32mm Gabeln gefahren und hab mir nichts dabei gedacht. Dann bin ich irgendwann auf die 26'' Lyrik umgestiegen und es war die Offenbarung, und das letzte Mal als ich nochmal eine Sektor gefahren bin, bin ich dann vor Schreck fast rücklings vom Rad gehüpft als sie angefangen hat sich zu verwinden 
Ich fahre aktuell eine Pike und auch bei der merke ich in bestimmten Situationen, dass sie gerne steifer sein dürfte. Z.B. bei sehr steilen Treppen  mit schlechter Ausfahrt die man im Schritt-Tempo runter muss oder gar darauf stehen bleiben muss merke ich deutlich wie die Pike Richtung Bremse zieht... das finde ich definitiv unangenehm.
Dann kommt als letzter Punkt noch die Dämpfung. Jaaa, ich bin da die totale Prinzessin auf der Erbse und tune meine Gabeln sowieso selber und bin nie zufrieden wenn es nicht aufs I-Tüpfelchen perfekt ist. Aber es ist halt (s.o.) das einzige an einem Hardtail was federt, und da will und muss ich mich total darauf verlassen können. Wenn ich einen Rumpeltrail mit dem kompletten Gewicht auf der Gabel runterhacke dann muss das Ding einfach perfekt funktionieren, Punkt. Die RCT3 Pike finde ich persönlich recht suboptimal hinsichtlich Federkennlinie und Dämpfung, im Werkszustand gar grauenhaft, da hab ich schon ordentlich nachhelfen müssen mit AWK und MST-Tuning um sie auf einen für mich passablen Zustand zu bringen. Mit dem Geld das ich da letzten Endes versenkt hab hätte ich lang eine Lyrik mit besserer Feder und besserer Dämpfung ab Werk haben können.

Rein deswegen würde ich persönlich keine Pike mehr kaufen sondern lieber eine Lyrik.
Damit möchte ich nicht sagen, dass man nicht auch mit einer Revelation etc ordentlich fahren könnte, wenn man sich daran gewöhnt. Aber... warum sollte man, wenn es auch viiiel besser geht, also sehr deutlich merkbar besser. Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind. Overdressed hin oder her, man gönnt sich ja sonst nix wenn man Hardtail fährt 

(Der alten 26'' Lyrik mit RC2DH weine ich schon sehr hinterher. Immer wenn ich auf das olle 26er Fully steige und wieder merke wie gut die wirklich war, wünsche ich die drex neumodische RCT3 Pike zum Teufel... ich bin die ganz neue 2019er Lyrik leider noch nie gefahren, aber zumindest auf dem Papier sieht es so aus als könnte die vielleicht wieder an die alte Lyrik anschließen)




lucie schrieb:


> PS: mit dem Cotic wäre ich jetzt etwas zurückhaltender. Habe mir aktuell den BFe Rahmen zugelegt, bin aber noch nicht dort, wo ich wirklich hin will, trotz ständiger Modifikationen und Testfahrten (hat für mich einen ziemlich flachen Sitzwinkel).



Bei mir war's genau andersrum 
Mein Gen5 liebe ich abgöttisch seit ich es das erste Mal gefahren bin. Denke das ist ne ziemlich individuelle Sache. Da hilft im Grunde genommen nur Probefahren.



linfer schrieb:


> ... weil Stahl. Ich weiß, ich weiß, aber spricht mich nicht an.



Stahl generell auszuschließen würde ich an deiner Stelle nochmal genau überdenken.
Ich weiß, das Auge isst mit, und manchen gefallen die dünnen Stahlrohre einfach nicht. Aber technisch gibt es einfach kein besseres Material als Stahl (oder Titan) bei Hardtails. Ok, Carbon wäre wohl noch besser, aber da gibt es kaum Angebot in dem Segment. Das ist auch nicht nur Theorie sondern lässt sich in der Praxis spüren. Ich bin bereits alle Materialien an Hardtails gefahren, Alu, Stahl, Titan, Carbon. Von den Fahreigenschaften her fand ich Carbon überlegen, es reduziert spürbar kleine Vibrationen und nimmt die Spitze aus harten Schlägen. Dicht dahinter kommen Stahl und Titan. Alu hingegen würde ich nicht mehr haben wollen, rein von den Fahreigenschaften her. Übertrieben ausgedrückt geht bei einem Alu-Rahmen jeder Schlag ungefiltert bis in die Schädeldecke durch. Das ermüdet einfach auf Dauer und ist irgendwie unnötig unkomfortabel.

An die Optik mit den dünnen Rohren gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit


----------



## Martina H. (28. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn man sich damit die Geometrie basteln kann die man haben möchte.



Jo, haben wir mit dem Lapierre auch gemacht - mit Erfolg 

Aaaaaber: da muss man schon einen Plan haben, was man warum wie ändern möchte. Und wenn der Neue schon eine passende Geo hat (was man ja nur beurteilen kann, wenn man es gefahren ist, bzw. einen Plan hat  ), kann man mit einer längeren Gabel auch einiges vermurksen. Für mich gilt eigentlich: Geometrie ist wichtiger als Federweg. Lieber ne gute Geo als 160mm Federweg - und wenn die Geo mit 140mm taugt, dann ist eben auch gut....

Aber ok, ich bin halt weder die Ballerfrau, noch ein Fahrtechnikkünstler, auch bringe ich keine Pike an ihre Grenze, von daher...

Uuuuuund, wenn ich tausendmal mein Bike so aufbaue wie @lucie oder @scylla werde ich wahrscheinlich nie so fahren können wie die Beiden. Ergo, muss ich mein Bike so aufbauen, wie es mir taugt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (28. Oktober 2018)

Die aktuellen Revelation haben inzwischen 35er Standrohre, unterscheiden sich eigentlich nur noch bei der Dämpfung (Charger) und der Feder (Debon Air). Somit ist die Rev die günstigere Pike, so wie die Yari zur Lyrik.

@scylla Das mit der Geo ist tatsächlich eine sehr individuelle Geschichte. Nach einigen Testfahrten mit dem Cotic habe ich festgestellt, dass mir dass erste Setup (27+/29er Pike, Einbaulänge 55,2 140mm FW und 50er Vorbau bisher besser gefallen hat als das Setup mit der Rev, Einbaulänge 54,2 und 40er Vorbau. Einzig der flachere Sitzwinkel mit ersterem Setup fordert mich bergauf und an sehr steilen Rampen mehr als das Lapierre. Das Cotic sollte eigentlich den Franzosen ersetzen, jetzt bleiben erst einmal beide und mein Dartmoor 26" geht.  Abmachung mit der besseren Hälfte: wenn ein Bike kommt, muss eins gehen.
Conchita BFe W. darf vorerst noch weitere Messen singen, jedenfalls ist die letzte noch nicht durch. Momentan ist es eine Hassliebe, mal sehen, wohin sie führt.

Im direkten Vergleich Lapierre 27,5+ mit 2.8er Reifen auf 40er Fege mit dem BFe 27,5 mit 2.8er Reifen auf 35er Felgen, bügelt der Franzose geschmeidiger und gefühlt schneller die Trails runter als das BFe. Für mich fährt sich das Lapierre (Alurahmen) auch wesentlich gemütlicher, während sich das Cotic für mich eher bockig anfühlt. Auf rumpligen Pisten muss ich viel mehr arbeiten.
Dafür gefällt mir an der Wurst der längere Reach besser als beim Lapierre und das etwas höhere Tretlager.


----------



## Martina H. (28. Oktober 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Abmachung mit der besseren Hälfte:



Wenn die bessere Hälfte noch einmal diesen Hinweis liest, wird sie zur Schlechteren...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wenn die bessere Hälfte noch einmal diesen Hinweis liest, wird sie zur Schlechteren...


Ach einer muss doch immer der vernünftige sein und das Gehalt zusammen halten 
Damit es iwann auch wieder für ein neues reicht


----------



## scylla (28. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> JFür mich gilt eigentlich: Geometrie ist wichtiger als Federweg. Lieber ne gute Geo als 160mm Federweg - und wenn die Geo mit 140mm taugt, dann ist eben auch gut....



volle Zustimmung!

Und ja, natürlich muss man wissen wohin man möchte. Deswegen würde ich auch im ersten Ansatz erst mal bei der Hersteller-Empfehlung hinsichtlich Gabel-Einbaulänge bleiben. Ab da kann man ja dann selber testen und entscheiden wohin die Reise gehen soll und muss sich nicht auf fremde Empfehlungen verlassen. So ein Rad ist ja eh nie fertig 

Edit: die Rockshox Gabeln kann man eigentlich alle in einem gewissen Bereich runter- oder rauf-traveln wie man es braucht. Auch eine Lyrik kann man mit einem passenden Airshaft z.B. auf 150mm oder 140mm traveln. Gilt genauso für Pike, Yari, Revelation. Es ist also nicht Lyrik = zwingend auf endlos langen Federweg festgenagelt . Und auch bei den anderen Gabeln kann man mit dem Federweg spielen wenn man merkt, dass es nicht passt oder man einfach mal was anderes probieren will.
Der Airshaft kostet nicht die Welt und wenn man halbwegs sauber arbeitet (fusselfreies Tuch unterlegen und Werkbank vorher etwas säubern reicht) ist der Tausch auch kein Hexenwerk.



lucie schrieb:


> Im direkten Vergleich Lapierre 27,5+ mit 2.8er Reifen auf 40er Fege mit dem BFe 27,5 mit 2.8er Reifen auf 35er Felgen, bügelt der Franzose geschmeidiger und gefühlt schneller die Trails runter als das BFe. Für mich fährt sich das Lapierre (Alurahmen) auch wesentlich gemütlicher, während sich das Cotic für mich eher bockig anfühlt. Auf rumpligen Pisten muss ich viel mehr arbeiten.
> Dafür gefällt mir an der Wurst der längere Reach besser als beim Lapierre und das etwas höhere Tretlager.



Beim Thema "Bügeln" bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass Hardtails da einfach geschmeidiger (also mit weniger Getrampel und Gerumpel vom Heck) gehen umso kürzer sie sind. Von wegen Länge läuft...
Meine Erklärung dazu: je kürzer der Reach umso schneller/intuitiver kommt man an den Kipp-Punkt. Und genau da möchte man beim "Bügeln" ja hin am Hardtail, damit das Heck schön leicht wird und über Hindernisse mehr schwebt als trampelt. Mit einem langen Reach kommt man einfach gar nicht so schnell nach vorne weil es ein ziemlich weiter Weg ist, nachdem man irgendwo abgezogen hat. Der nächste Stein nach der Landung haut dann halt erstmal voll rein. Und klar, mehr arbeiten muss man natürlich auch wenn man den Körperschwerpunkt über eine lange Strecke hin und her werfen muss. Mein superkurzes BFe Gen3 ist da immer noch unerreicht wenn es um den reinen Komfort beim Bügeln auf Rumpelstrecken geht. Die Länge hat dann wieder andere Vorzüge, von wegen Stabilität etc... aber eben nicht hinsichtlich Geschmeidigkeit 



lucie schrieb:


> Conchita BFe W.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Aaaaaber: da muss man schon einen Plan haben, was man warum wie ändern möchte. Und wenn der Neue schon eine passende Geo hat (was man ja nur beurteilen kann, wenn man es gefahren ist, bzw. einen Plan hat


Das...beschreibt das Problem, das ich mit mir von Wunschbike zu Wunschbike schiebe, ziemlich exakt.   Dazu kommt geballtes Fachwissen, das schon sehr, sehr hilfreich ist, mir aber auch zeigt, dass ich noch arg im Dunkeln rumstochere. Mal sehen, wie sich das loesen laesst, in dem Fall bloed, dass die spannenden Bikes so gut wie alle fuer mich momentan nicht testbar sind. Wobei ich strenggenommen nicht viel verliere, wenn ich das Bike hole, was sfuer mich am interessantesten klingt, im schlimmsten Fall muss ich halt den Rahmen tauschen (gut, das waere ein echter Grund, um zu lernen ein Bike aufzubauen )


----------



## Aninaj (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube es ist egal welches Bike es am Ende wird. Du wirst ziemlich wahrscheinlich ne Menge Spaß mit haben. Zumindest ging es mir so, als ich mein erstes Langhub HT (siehe Bild links) aufgebaut habe. Mit der Zeit habe ich dann gemerkt, was mir daran alles nicht so gut paßt, aber das gehört dazu und von irgendwas muss die Erfahrung ja auch kommen.

Jeder Rahmen hat so seine Vor- und Nachteile. Je unerfahrener frau ist, desto weniger wird sie das aber direkt merken. Erst die Erfahrung zeigt ja, was man mehr und was weniger mag. Daher würde ich sagen, nimm erstmal das, was dich aktuell am meisten anspricht. Wirklich viel falsch machen kannst du bei der bisherigen Auswahl nicht.


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2018)

Noch ein paar weitere interessante Hardtails zum Stöbern:

Orange P7 - 27,5'', non-Boost, Stahl
Orange Crush - 27,5'' Boost, die Alu-Variante vom P7 mit minimalem Geo-Update (z.B. flacherer Lenkwinkel)
Commencal Meta HT AM - 27,5'' Boost (Plus oder 29'' möglich), Alu
Production Privee Shan - 27,5'' non Boost, Stahl
Whyte Enduro 900 Series - 27,5'' Boost (Plus möglich), Alu 
Nukeproof Scout 275 - 27,5'' Boost, Alu
NS Eccentric Alu Evo - 27,5'' non-Boost, Alu


----------



## Martina H. (29. Oktober 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Mit der Zeit habe ich dann gemerkt, was mir daran alles nicht so gut paßt, aber das gehört dazu und von irgendwas muss die Erfahrung ja auch kommen.





Aninaj schrieb:


> Daher würde ich sagen, nimm erstmal das, was dich aktuell am meisten anspricht.



Da bin ich komplett bei Dir!

@linfer 

Du wolltest doch das Scout probefahren. Abgewählt? Warum?

Nochmal die Frage nach den Geodaten des Vogels in S - hast Du die?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ist noch nicht ganz abgewählt, ich kann es Mitte November Probe fahren.

Bezüglich Geo muss ich noch anfragen, die sind noch nicht auf der HP.


----------



## Aninaj (29. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage nach den Geodaten des Vogels in S - hast Du die?



Die fände ich auch interessant, wobei ich die Daten des M nicht so verkehrt finde, wenn man um die 1,70 groß ist. Das Sitzrohr mit 410 und der Reach mit 429 sind ja schon sehr nahe an einem "sehr modernen" S-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerPUCK (29. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht wäre das transalp summitrider auch eine Idee. Hat eine ausgewogene Geo und Rahmen ist ziemlich leicht. Wurde hier Noch nicht genannt. Außerdem lässt sich das auch gut konfigurieren.

Und hier in diesem Thread kannst du dir vielleicht auch noch etwas Inspiration holen

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zei...ardtails-teil-3.490119/page-874#post-15541093

Das mit der Gabel muss ich auch bestätigen. Am Hardtail kann man auch eine Lyrik gebrauchen. Ich fahre an meinem Banshee Morphine auch 180 mm bzw mein Bruder sein 18er Hornet mit 180 mm Federweg. Und wir nutzen den Federweg gut aus. Man muss halt mehr Last auf die Front bringen.
Und bezubezüg der Gabelstärke. Ich will auf meine durolux bzw. Lyrik nicht verzichten. Eine pike oder sektor würde mir nicht mehr reichen. Allein schon wegen der Bremssteifigkeit.


----------



## lucie (29. Oktober 2018)

FW ersetzt nicht immer Fahrtechnik, und wenn man mit dem Bike auch Touren fahren möchte, braucht man auch keine 180mm FW an der Front - never. Was auch schon gesagt wurde, passt die Geo, kann man durchaus auch auf ein paar mm FW verzichten.

Bremssteifigkeit bei ca 70kg Fahrergewicht: sorry, aber ich habe die Pike damit noch nicht an ihre Grenzen gebracht. OK, bin wahrscheinlich auch zu langsam unterwegs...

Und hier auch noch einmal der Hinweis, dass selbst die Revelation inzwischen 35er Standrohre hat wie die Pike.

Die TEin fährt aktuell ein XC Hardtail und möchte sich gern eine Trailspassrakete zulegen, welche auch tourentauglich sein soll. 
Dann sollte sie wohl erst einmal ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln und nicht das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen. Soll heißen: erst einmal ist weniger mehr, sie soll sich Fahrtechniken aneignen und dann selbst entscheiden, wohin die Reise gehen soll.
Lehrgeld wird sie ohnehin zahlen müssen, das wird sich leider nicht vermeiden lassen.


----------



## DerPUCK (29. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

Das stimmt allerdings was Du sagst. Die Lyrik ist eher was ab Enduro freeride. Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, dass das trotzdem noch tourentauglich ist. Betreffend der Geometrie gebe ich dir auch Recht. Das muss einfach passen. Aber sicher würde ich auch auf einem Rahmen, der für den Federweg ausgelegt ist, den dementsprechenden Federweg nutzen.
Ein satterer Federweg und ein flacher Lenkwinkel ist aber an einem Trail Hardtail meiner Meinung nach trotzdem wünschenswert. So zwischen 140-160 mm Federweg. Die Tourentauglichkeit wird ja dadurch, gerade weil es ein Hardtail ist immernoch gewährleistet.
Stimmt schon dass die Pike ausreicht. Allerdings merke ich halt, dass die Pike oder Sektor trotzdem nicht so steif ist.
Noch ein Vorschlag für ein Hardtail wäre das Dartmoor Primal oder das Ghost Asket.
Und freilich Probefahren was geht. Je mehr desto besser. Genauso die Fahrtechnik. Gerade auf dem Hardtail erlebste einen Fahrtechnik-Push. 

Ride on.

Johannes


----------



## Deleted 454842 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaub da liegt ein Missverständnis vor  Für Touren hab ich mein XC, das bleibt auch. Ansonsten hat @lucie insofern  Recht, dass ich grad nen ziemlichem  Sprung mach, auf der anderen Seite sehe ich es aber als Ergänzung, bzw. leg ich mir kein Fully zu. Erfahrungen in beide Richtungen werde ich sicher machen, das lässt sich für den Anfang nicht vermeiden. Da bin ich ja noch ziemlich mit weniger als einem Jahr auf dem Mountainbike.


----------



## lucie (29. Oktober 2018)

Nee, nee, kein Missverständnis. Du wirst das XC für Touren irgendwann nicht mehr haben wollen, da Du mit dem Trail-HT eine ganze Menge mehr abdecken kannst als mit Deinem aktuellen XC-Bike.

Das Lapierre nutze ich für Touren in den Alpen und im Mittelgebirge. Es muss ebenso zum Rumtricksen herhalten und Sprünge muss es auch abkönnen. Warum nur das Eine? Weil es einfach alles kann - ist sozusagen ein Generalist, natürlich kein Spezialist. Wenn ich Letzteres haben wollte, bräuchte ich wieder mehrere Bikes - kann und will ich mir nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (29. Oktober 2018)

Touren ist bei mir eher Bikepacking, deswegen wuerde ich dann auch die Variostuetze wieder vom XC abbauen und in das zweite Hardtail packen, damit ich am XC wieder den Seatbag dranmachen kann. Die Vario verhindert aktuell so ein bisschen den "normalen" Einsatz des XC. Deswegen wird es auch seine Daseinsberechtigung behalten. Dann hab ich ja immer noch "nur" zwei MTBs. 

Nichtsdestotrotz, das innere Spielkind will aus Prinzip das schoenste Spielzeug, aber ist auch klar, dass ich da deutlich mehr Spielraum habe durch geringeres Systemgewicht. Deswegen sind die Kommentare grade zur Revelation echt hilfreich (auch wenn ich mich da noch etwas wehre), damit ist das Bird ja standardmaeßig ausgestattet.


----------



## Aninaj (29. Oktober 2018)

Mal ganz gewagt von meiner Seite... ich würde - wäre ich an deiner Stelle - vermutlich folgendes zusammenstellen:

- um die 140mm Federweg (reicht für ein Trail HT völlig aus)
- breite Schlappen, so um die 2.8 (hab jetzt schon von mehreren leichteren Frauen gehört, dass sich das extrem gut fährt, auch im Vergleich zu 29". Bei den meist schwereren Männern verliert sich der Effekt irgendwie, aber für leichte Fahrer soll das super gut funktionieren)
- mit einem Rahmen der mir gefällt (weil ich will ja damit fahren und ich will mich freuen, wenn ich mein Rad anschaue) mit flachem Lenkwinkel (66-67) für bergab und steilem Sitzwinkel (74-75) für berhoch.

Das wäre dann Nahe an dem was @lucie meinte - das eine Bike was Vieles gut kann. Vielleicht auch die Bkepackingtouren  

Aber wie gesagt, das ist MEINE Vorstellung - DEINE könnte eine ganz andere sein


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> mit flachem Lenkwinkel (66-67) für bergab und steilem Sitzwinkel (74-75) für berhoch.



kleine wichtig Anmerkung am Rande: das dann aber bitte im Sag betrachtet... weil wenn die Werte statisch wären, wär's dann hinterher mit Fahrer obendrauf ein eher steiler Lenkwinkel und ein supersteiler Sitzwinkel


----------



## Martina H. (29. Oktober 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> - mit einem Rahmen der mir gefällt (weil ich will ja damit fahren und ich will mich freuen, wenn ich mein Rad anschaue) mit flachem Lenkwinkel (66-67) für bergab und steilem Sitzwinkel (74-75) für berhoch.



Also für MICH wär es fast ähnlich: 140mm Federweg,  Lenkwinkel 65.5, Sitzwinkel 74 °, 425er Kettenstreben, 36er Sitzrohr, Boost, 2.8/3.0er Reifen, Reach 430mm, Stack bei 410  und noch gut aussehen  - wo gibt es das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Stack bei 410



du meinst bestimmt 610?


----------



## Martina H. (29. Oktober 2018)

uups - jo


----------



## DerPUCK (29. Oktober 2018)

Hi Leute, denke Hardtails sind 140 mm für all Mountain / Trail schon in Ordnung allerdings dürfen es bei einem Hardtail schon auch 150 160 mm bei Enduro sein ohne dass die Tourentauglichkeit drunter leidet. Und Reifenbreite auf jeden Fall 2.8 Zoll. Lenkwinkel 65-66.5 Sitzwinkel 73-74 Federweg 160 mm 440 reach und 610 Stack 430 mm Kettenstrebenlänge und 1,17 m Radstand in Größe l


----------



## Martina H. (30. Oktober 2018)

hmmmh, ziemlich kurzer Radstand für 440er Reach, 65° Lenkwinkel, 160mm, und 430er Kettenstreben...


----------



## DerPUCK (30. Oktober 2018)

Jo sicher ich würde lieber einen agileren hobel  wollen. Die meisten Rahmen haben aber 1.18 m aufwärts.


----------



## Aninaj (30. Oktober 2018)

DerPUCK schrieb:


> Hi Leute, denkeden Hardtail sind 140 mm für all Mountain / Trail schon in Ordnung allerdings dürfen es bei einem Hardtail schon auch 150 160 mm bei Enduro sein ohne dass die Tourentauglichkeit drunter leidet. Und Reifenbreite auf jeden Fall 2.8 Zoll. Lenkwinkel 65-66.5 Sitzwinkel 73-74 Federweg 160 mm 440 reach und 610 Stack 430 mm Kettenstrebenlänge und 1,17 m Radstand in Größe l



Geht Größe L nicht ein wenig am Thema vorbei? 

Ein guter Grund "nur" 140 zu fahren ist auch, dass für S Fahrerinnen (was die meisten Damen hier sind) der Stack auch nicht zu groß wird, da die Front nicht so hoch baut. In Verbindung mit einem flachen Lenkwinkel bekommt man trotzdem ein sehr taugliches Rad. Die TEin sucht ja auch eher ein Trailbike als ein HT-Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerPUCK (30. Oktober 2018)

Hi, ich wollte bloß meinen Idealrahmen nennen in l. Dass dieser in Rahmengröße s andere daten, zum Beispiel 390-410 mm Reach Stack 560 oder so hat ist mir schon bewusst. Deswegen habe ich ja auch Rahmengröße l geschrieben. Stimmt haett ich gleich in s schreiben können. 
Aber selbst so eine kompakte Geo bei s Rahmen geht auch mit 150 mm an der Front, ohne die Front zu hoch bauen zu lassen. Im Endeffekt ist es ja Geschmacksache. Die Option für mehr Federweg wollte ich trotzdem anbringen, da gerade bei einem Hardtail, auch mit viel Federweg, trotzdem genug Tourentauglichkeit ist, da kein wippender Hinterbau.
Aber wäre ja weniger das Problem mit dem Federweg bei Rock Shox. Travelste einfach von 120- 160 mm die pike Revelation je nach dem was du brauchst.


----------



## DerPUCK (30. Oktober 2018)

Aber bevor ich Müll schreibe habe ich an @linfer noch ein paar Fragen
Was wäre denn dein Budget für das Hardtail?
Würdest du dir ein Bike aufbauen wollen oder schon ein fertiges kaufen wollen?
Wie würdest du dir deine Traum-Geometrie vorstellen?
Würdest du auch online kaufen oder auf jeden Fall im Laden? Oder vorher auf jeden Fall Probefahren oder?
Neben der Lyrik oder Revelation welche Anbauteile hättest du denn gerne?

Ride on,

Johannes


----------



## Sven12345 (30. Oktober 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> - um die 140mm Federweg (reicht für ein Trail HT völlig aus)



140mm finde ich für ein "dickes" Hardtail perfekt.
Bei 160mm wäre mir die Geometrie-Änderung beim einfedern zu extrem.

120...130mm würden auch für vieles reichen.
Aber am Beispiel Pike sehe ich, dass 140mm für mich das Idealmaß darstellen.
Ich habe aktuell am 29er eine Pike auf 130mm getravelt,
und irgendwie ist die 130er bockiger und weniger geschmeidig, 
als die Pike mit 140mm am anderen Bike.


----------



## scylla (30. Oktober 2018)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell am 29er eine Pike auf 130mm getravelt,
> und irgendwie ist die 130er bockiger und weniger geschmeidig,
> als die Pike mit 140mm am anderen Bike.



Glaube nicht, dass das am Federweg liegt. Eher an Fertigungstoleranzen. Bei Rockshit-Gabeln sind gern mal die Gleitbuchsen "nicht so ganz" maßhaltig, oder die Standrohre stecken nicht 100% parallel in der Krone. Ich hab noch nie zwei Rockshox Gabeln gehabt die exakt gleich gut gearbeitet haben trotz gleichem Federweg und erstem Service direkt nach Kauf. Letzten Endes hilft nur Buchsen nachkalibrieren oder hinnehmen 



DerPUCK schrieb:


> Jo sicher ich würde lieber einen agileren hobel  wollen. Die meisten Rahmen haben aber 1.18 m aufwärts.



Was Martina sagen wollte: der Radstand ist keine separat wählbare Größe sondern ergibt sich automatisch aus der Summe aus Kettenstrebenlänge, Reach und Lenkwinkel. Wer einen langen Reach, lange Kettenstreben und flachen Lenkwinkel haben will, muss einen langen Radstand zwingend hinnehmen. Das eine gibt es nicht ohne das andere. Deswegen haben eine Zeit lang viele Hersteller versucht mit extrakurzen Kettenstreben den Radstand wieder runterzudrücken... was ich aber für einen Irrweg halte, weil eine zu lange Front mit einem zu kurzen Heck kombiniert einfach eine unausgewogene Radlastverteilung ergibt.
Mal davon abgesehen halte ich es eh für einen Trugschluss die Agilitäg eines Rades am Radstand festzumachen. Wenn alles zusammenpasst in der Geo kann auch ein langes Rad agil sein


----------



## schuetzendorf (1. November 2018)

Was SC Chameleon schon? Der Rahmen ist leider nicht clean sondern hat irgendsoein Umwerferanschraubding aus den 90igern dran und alberne Löcher für die Zugführung. Die Farben gleichen diesen Makel aber wieder aus, wenn man Farbe mag.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (2. November 2018)

Ich finde diese ganzen Aussagen bez 32er Gabeln einfach nur noch Hanebüchen.
Jahrelang ist man solche Gabeln gefahren und urplötzlich fällt man vor Schreck Rückwärts vom Bike wenn man eine 35/36er Gabel gewohnt ist ?
Lächerlich.Habe selber eine aktuelle Lyrik und daneben noch diverse 32er "Zahnstocher"  Gabeln im Einsatz.
So unfahrbar wie hier dargestellt ist das ganze bei weitem nicht.Man kann es auch übetreiben mit den Aussagen.


----------



## DerPUCK (2. November 2018)

Hi ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt dass die Sektor, pike und Revelation oder fox 32 usw. Unfahrbar sind. Aber sehr wohl sind sie nicht so verdreh- und Bremssteif wie moderne Gabeln oder auch die alte Lyrik, durolux und andere Gabeln mit 34-36 mm Standrohren. Und auf einem trailbike bzw allmountain ab 130 mm will ich die "dickeren" nicht mehr missen müssen.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (2. November 2018)

DerPUCK schrieb:


> Hi ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt dass die Sektor, pike und Revelation oder fox 32 usw. Unfahrbar sind. Aber sehr wohl sind sie nicht so verdreh- und Bremssteif wie moderne Gabeln oder auch die alte Lyrik, durolux und andere Gabeln mit 34-36 mm Standrohren. Und auf einem trailbike bzw allmountain ab 130 mm will ich die "dickeren" nicht mehr missen müssen.



 Habe dich bzw deine Aussagen auch nicht gemeint


----------



## DerPUCK (2. November 2018)

Ne weiss ich schon eins muss man halt den dickeren Gabeln zugute halten. Subjektiv fühlen sie sich auf dem Trail deswegen souveräner an. Aber bin auch eine 13er Sektor mit 150 mm  gefahren. Ging natürlich genauso


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. November 2018)

Der Zwerg ist wieder so einigermaßen auf dem Damm und wirft hinsichtlich Gabel seine Manitou Mattoc Pro in die Runde. Zwergenhardtail (XS) und 160 mm Federweg harmonieren schon. Sogar bergauf. Und Verwindungen habe ich noch nie gemerkt. Ein Freund fährt die Mattoc auch und hat hinsichtlich der Steifigkeit auch keine Probleme. Und der hat 30 kg mehr Masse als ich.
Nächstes Jahr kriegt sie noch das IRT-Kit verpasst. Dann ist sie im Ansprechverhalten noch besser, auch wenn ich diesbezüglich bei Manitou grundsätzlich nicht klagen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. November 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, das ist MEINE Vorstellung - DEINE könnte eine ganz andere sein


Haha 
Meine Vorstellung huepft irgendwo runter. Wenn ich wieder mehr Ruhe und Nerv hab fuer das Thema und endlich mal wenigstens einen Kandidaten probefahren konnte, weiß ich hoffe ich etwas mehr. Momentan wuerde glaube ich ein Dartpfeil eher zum Ziel fuehren. 




DerPUCK schrieb:


> Was wäre denn dein Budget für das Hardtail?
> Würdest du dir ein Bike aufbauen wollen oder schon ein fertiges kaufen wollen?
> Wie würdest du dir deine Traum-Geometrie vorstellen?
> Würdest du auch online kaufen oder auf jeden Fall im Laden? Oder vorher auf jeden Fall Probefahren oder?
> Neben der Lyrik oder Revelation welche Anbauteile hättest du denn gerne?


Definitiv Fertigbike 
Bei der Geo habe ich insgesamt zu wenig Plan, abseits davon, dass es Abwaertsgeo werden soll, ergo entsprechender Lenkwinkel. Da kann ich aber nicht abschaetzen, ob zum Bespiel das Zero AM Boost schon wieder zu extrem ist, wobei die Kommentare insgesamt eher dafuer sprechen, dass es schon uebers Ziel hinausschießt. Ich weiß halt nicht, was die Unterschiede fuer mich ausmachen wuerden.
Zutrauen wuerde ich mir ein sehr aggressives Bike jedenfalls, auch wenn ich definitiv noch mehr Fahrtechnik brauche, bzw. Routine. Hier bei mir gibt es so Dinge wie Rheinsteig oder Moselsteig, also technisch, schmal, bergab, sowas wuerd ich gerne mehr fahren als jetzt. Das Canyon kann schon sehr viel, aber ich denke in den Situationen wuerde ich mich eben mit was passenderem wohler fuehlen.

Da mich bisher eher die Englaenderinnen anlachen, wird es wohl auf Online rauslaufen.
In Sachen Anbau lieber Shimano. Wenn ich schon drei Fahrraeder haette, die absolut nicht kompatibel untereinander sind bezueglich Laufraeder, etc, sollen wenigstens so Teile wie Bremsen untereinander tauschbar sein. (Hindert mich nicht daran, aktuell die bessere Bremse am Stadtrad zu haben. ). Bei meinem aktuellen MTB hab ich einiges an SLX, das genuegt mir auch. DIE Erleuchtung waren ja eh anstaendige Reifen gewesen.


----------



## lucie (4. November 2018)

@linfer Was verstehst Du unter einem "sehr aggressiven" Bike?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. November 2018)

Ein Bike, bei dem ich nicht weiß, ob Tourer dann rausfallen wuerde. Bei mir spinnt der Gedanke rum, dass ich dadurch, dass ich kein Fully will, gleichzeitig aber nicht auf die Bandbreite verzichten will, bzw. moeglichst viel damit anstellen moechte, fuer was man dann eher ein Fully nehmen wuerde. Deswegen lacht mich das Bird ja so an, aber da funktioniert denke ich eher deren Marketing ziemlich gut bei mir.
Bisher will ich einfach zuviel, aber deswegen wird es glaube ich deutlich sinniger, wenn ich mich eher bei vielseitig einsortiere. 
Auch wenn ich eigentlich kein Stahl will (ist auch nix mit Grundlage, deswegen ist so eine Aussage auch Bloedsinn), klingt das Cotic Bfe zum Beispiel schon so wie das, was ich gerne haette.


----------



## scylla (4. November 2018)

Das Bird Zero AM findest zu zu extrem, und das Cotic BFe ist so wie du gerne hättest... Bist du dir da sicher?

BFe Geotabelle:





Bird Zero AM Geotabelle:


 



Das BFe hat eher noch die "aggressivere" Geo mit 1° flacherem Lenkwinkel!
So ein Lenkwinkel wie vom BFe kann durchaus für manche Bereiche schon Richtung "zu extrem" gehen. Alles was flacher ist als 66° im Sag neigt unter Umständen dazu, beim Lenken abzukippen. "Umstände" die da wären: flaches Gelände und/oder wenig Druck am Vorderrad.
Allroundtauglicher ist daher schon eine gemäßigtere Geo mit nicht ganz so flachem Lenkwinkel und weniger Reach.

Ich denke auch, dass eine nicht ganz so extreme "long, low and slack" Geo beim Lernen hilfreicher sein könnte. Ich hab mich da auch vor ein paar Jahren mal mit so einem extrem langen/flachen Rad vertan, weil ich eigentlich schon immer ein Fan von langen Rädern und flachen Lenkwinkeln war, was ja auch durchaus Vertrauen spendet wenn es steiler wird. Problem war nur, dass das Rad zwar supergut gefahren ist, aber ich genau wenn's eigentlich drauf angekommen wäre, also in technischen Passagen, eher Passagier als Pilot war. Es war einfach zu viel Rad für mich damals. Vorder- oder Hinterrad hochnehmen war jedesmal ein Kampf, vor allem wenn das Gefälle gefehlt hat. Vor allem aber hatte ich stellenweise arge Probleme das Vorderrad passend zu belasten, vor allem in Situationen wo Lastwechsel gefragt waren, war ich einfach zu zaghaft bei der Gewichtsverlagerung.  Ich musste damals einsehen, dass es noch nix für mich ist, und bin wieder auf eine kürzere/steilere Geo zurückgegangen, mit der ich wesentlich besser klar kam. Den Rahmen hat sich dann mein Mann gekrallt.
Mittlerweile hab ich zwar "wieder" ein Rad, das extremer ist als das womit ich damals nicht klar kam (eben selbiges BFe Gen5). Aber das war doch ein längerer Prozess und ein Vortasten, und wenn ich schlecht drauf bin gibt es immer noch Tage, an denen das Rad mit mir spazieren fährt und an denen ich vermutlich auf was "konservativerem" besser runterkommen würde (sie werden weniger, aber trotzdem gibt es sie)...

Vielleicht muss man manche Fehler aber auch einfach selbst machen, letztenendes ist es ja nie wirklich ein Fehler sondern nur gesammelte Erfahrung. Von daher: probier's einfach. Oder vielleicht ist es bei dir auch einfach ganz anders und eine lange/flache Geo funktioniert für dich auf Anhieb.


----------



## lucie (4. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich eigentlich kein Stahl will (ist auch nix mit Grundlage, deswegen ist so eine Aussage auch Bloedsinn), klingt das Cotic Bfe zum Beispiel schon so wie das, was ich gerne haette.



...ooooder eben das Lapierre - kann ich mit einer Gabel mit 150mm FW echt empfehlen. Ich hatte eigentlich vor es, zu verkaufen, nachdem die englische Wurst bei mir eingetroffen war. Als Allrounder ist aber das Lapierre für mich das bessere Bike, und daher darf/muss es bleiben. Das Cotic wird aber ebenso in den persönlichen Fuhrpark aufgenommen, während mein innig geliebtes 26" Dartmoor dafür einen anderen Besitzer finden musste. 

Das Lapierre kann Touren, flott bergab, entspannt bergauf, hüpfen, tricksen und man kann es gewichtsmäßig um die 12kg (auch mit verstellbarer Sattelstütze) aufbauen (natürlich mit einem gewissen finanziellen Aufwand).


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. November 2018)

@scylla 
Mist, ich vertauscht die beiden ja schon wieder.  also bezüglich Winkel.
Danke...Ich denke ich werde es noch mindestens bis Dezember sacken lassen und dann konkret werden.

@lucie mit/ohne dartmoor
Ich nehms endgültig auf, merci


----------



## lucie (4. November 2018)

Hier auch noch einmal die Geodaten des Lapierre zum Vergleich:



 

Diese Angaben beziehen sich auf eine Reba (27,5+/29 boost) mit 120mm FW, Einbauhöhe ca. 532mm. Ob das Ganze jetzt mit Sag gemessen wurde, keine Ahnung.

Ich habe die Gabel recht schnell gegen eine Pike 140mm, Einbauhöhe ca. 55,2mm getauscht (27,5+/29 boost, entspricht einer aktuellen Pike 27,5 boost mit 160mm FW bei gleicher Einbauhöhe), damit bekam das Bike einen flacheren LW und der recht steile Sitzwinkel wurde etwas flacher, der Reach natürlich auch ein wenig kürzer.
Für mich hat es der Umbau einfach gebracht, um aus dem Lapierre, das mit 120mm FW einen super Vortrieb hatte, eine Geo zu erhalten, bei der genau diese Eigenschaft nicht verloren ging, es aber auch bergab und bergauf richtig Spass macht. Es ist immer noch verspielt genug (eben keine zu lange Geo - Radstand, Reach, Oberrohr), um damit auch noch herumtricksen bzw. sich Fahrtechnik aneignen zu können.


----------



## Aninaj (4. November 2018)

Ich stand vor einiger Zeit vor einem ähnlichen Problem und habe das so gelöst: Von XC HT zum FR HT? Vielleicht findest du dort ja noch ein paar Gedanken und Hinweise. Das OnOne hat mir damals extrem weitergholfen, gibt es so aber heute auch nicht mehr (außer auf meinem Profilbild  ) , denn frau entwickelt sich weiter. Aber das ist in meinem Augen auch völlig in Ordnung.https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/von-xc-ht-zum-fr-ht.784134/


----------



## Martina H. (4. November 2018)

... ist witzig zu lesen, was man so vor ein paar Jahren geschrieben hat  - aber immer noch gültig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (5. November 2018)

Da fällt mir auch direkt noch eine Frage an @greenhorn-biker ein: wie fährt sich die Tretlagerhöhe vom Bird?

Und allgemein, was heißen die Minuswerte? Beim Nukeproof steht nur Bottom Bracket Drop -50, mein Canyon hat da ne -44 stehen.


----------



## scylla (5. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Und allgemein, was heißen die Minuswerte? Beim Nukeproof steht nur Bottom Bracket Drop -50, mein Canyon hat da ne -44 stehen.



Das gibt an wieviel (in mm) das Tretlager unterhalb der Nabenachse liegt. Macht mehr Sinn das so anzugeben als Tretlagerhöhe vom Boden aus gemessen, weil es vom Boden aus immer auch noch davon abhängig ist welche Reifen aufgezogen sind (also wie hoch die bauen).

Als grober Richtwert zum Umrechnen in "Tretlagerhöhe überm Boden": bei einem 650B Rad mit Standard-Bereifung (2,3-2,5'' Reifen) liegt die Nabenachse ungefähr 350mm über dem Boden... BB-Drop -50 ergibt also vom Boden aus gemessen eine Tretlagerhöhe von ungefähr 300mm, das Tretlager vom Canyon ist 6mm höher.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Da fällt mir auch direkt noch eine Frage an @greenhorn-biker ein: wie fährt sich die Tretlagerhöhe vom Bird?
> .


puhh da kann ich dir keine Antwort geben weil:
1. Bin ich bisher noch nichts technisches mit dem bird gefahren
2. Ich auch 170mm Kurbeln fahre die etwas kürzer als der Standard sind
3. Ich denke dass der Unterschied zum Canyon (-44,4mm) für mich nicht wirklich spürbar ist (Bird TR -45mm)

Mein Alutech ICB 2.0 hat dagegen nur -20mm. Das ist jetzt mal ne gute Anregung für mich drauf zu achten wie oft ich iwo hängen bleibe


----------



## scylla (5. November 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mein Alutech ICB 2.0 hat dagegen nur -20mm. Das ist jetzt mal ne gute Anregung für mich drauf zu achten wie oft ich iwo hängen bleibe



Das ist aber auch ein Fully, da sinkt das Tretlager im Sag mehr ab als am Hardtail


----------



## Deleted 454842 (5. November 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich denke dass der Unterschied zum Canyon (-44,4mm) für mich nicht wirklich spürbar ist (Bird TR -45mm)


Ah, super, das genügt, dann weiß ich, wo ich hängen bleiben werde, da fluche ich nämlich schon mit dem Canyon, wenn ich nicht exakt die Linie treffe und mich entsprechend deppisch anstelle.  Dann ist der Unterschied aber auch nicht so groß.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch ein Fully, da sinkt das Tretlager im Sag mehr ab als am Hardtail


Da hast du natürlich recht, da hab ich jetzt nicht dran gedacht  Wieder was gelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (5. November 2018)

Ah, noch eine Frage, die aus Aninajs Thread enstanden ist: 

Bremsen

Aktuell fahre ich nichtmal ne Deore, sondern halt irgendwas darunter, mit 180 vorne und 160 hinten. Ich fuehle mich damit aber durchaus gut, dh hier gibts so eine Stelle, bei der ich erstmal auf einem etwas steileren Stueck auf der Stelle balanciere, meine Linie nochmal checke und dann runterfahre. Bisher hatte ich nicht das Gefuehl, dass mir Bremskraft fehlt. Die Frage ist, ob ich trotzdem lieber auf besser gehe (also eher Richtung eben Deore oder SLX) und ob ich es bei 180 vorne lasse und allenfalls hinten auf 180 gehe, oder, oder...


----------



## scylla (5. November 2018)

Meine Meinung: zuviel Bremskraft gibt es eigentlich nicht.
Auf kurzen Abfahrten in den Mittelgebirgen reichen die meisten modernen Bremsen irgendwie. Aber spätestens wenn du mal in die Alpen fährst zum Biken (oder sonstwohin, wo es lange Abfahrten gibt) bist du um jedes bisschen gesparte Handkraft froh.
Wichtig ist aber, dass es für dich noch gut dosierbar bleiben sollte. Da gibt es solche und solche Bremsen (von der Scheibengröße hängt das nicht ab sondern von der Philosophie des Herstellers), und solche und solche Geschmäcker. Wenn du die Shimano Charakteristik magst, dann bleib bei Shimano. Zumindest auf Deore zu gehen halte ich aber für keinen Fehler. Oder am Vorderrad gar ne 4-Kolben XT?

Hinten eine größere Scheibe bringt allerdings nicht viel, außer dass dir früher das Hinterrad blockiert. Lieber vorne eine 203er, hinten kannst du ruhig bei 160 bleiben.
Ich fahr vorne eine 203er Scheibe samt DH-Ankerbremse (in meinem Fall Hope V4), hinten ist nur eine 160er Scheibe dran mit einer schwächeren Bremse (Hope E4) kombiniert. Mehr Bremse hinten wiegt imo nur mehr und bewirkt, dass man sich "im Affekt" schneller verbremst und das Hinterrad ausbricht. Bringt höchstens was, wenn man die Ambition hat, Power-Manuals über viele 100hm zu üben oder so  Im normalen Fahrbetrieb* tickt man die hintere Bremse ja eh nur mal kurz an oder lässt sie leicht mitschleifen, der große Rest (70-100%) findet vorne statt. Ich bin letztes Jahr mal bestimmt 100 Höhenmeter steile Treppenabfahrt nur mit Vorderradbremse runter und hab erst unten gemerkt, dass ich den hinteren Bremshebel noch nicht mal in der Hand hatte. Hab fast einen Herzkasper bekommen als ich das gemerkt hab ... beim Fahren hat's aber irgendwie nicht gestört 

(*) Ausnahmen wie extrem tiefer Matsch oder Schotter oder Tiefschnee bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Aninaj (5. November 2018)

Langsam in steilem Gelände wird jede ordentliche Bremse halbwegs hinbekommen, schnell und/oder lang in steilem Gelände bringt dann die eine oder andere Bremse an ihre Grenze (ich erinnere mich an meine glühende 203mm Scheibe am VR als meine HR Bremse in den Alpen ihren Dienst quittierte...) Ich persönlich würde mind. ne SLX nehmen, wenn es denn Shimano sein soll und ich damit vorhabe auch längere Bergabpassagen zu bewältigen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (5. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich bin letztes Jahr mal mehrere 100 Höhenmeter steile Treppenabfahrt nur mit Vorderradbremse runter und hab erst unten gemerkt, dass ich den hinteren Bremshebel noch nicht mal in der Hand hatte. Hab fast einen Herzkasper bekommen als ich das gemerkt hab ... beim Fahren hat's aber irgendwie nicht gestört


Jopp, das koennte ich auch hinbekommen.  

Vorne eine andere Bremse zu nehmen als hinten, ist auch mal eine sinnvolle Idee, merci.



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn du die Shimano Charakteristik magst, dann bleib bei Shimano.


Ich hab halt keinen Vergleich, aber ich bleib trotzdem erstmal dabei, ich kann mich ja immer noch irgendwann in der Zukunft weiter umschauen.



Aninaj schrieb:


> schnell und/oder lang in steilem Gelände bringt dann die eine oder andere Bremse an ihre Grenze (ich erinnere mich an meine glühende 203mm Scheibe am VR als meine HR Bremse in den Alpen ihren Dienst quittierte...)


Strenggenommen werde ich ja naechste Woche sehen, wie sich die jetzige Bremse schlaegt, ist zwar nicht alpin, aber schonmal Schwarzwald und damit schon ueber Mittelgebirge.


----------



## lucie (6. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Strenggenommen werde ich ja naechste Woche sehen, wie sich die jetzige Bremse schlaegt, ist zwar nicht alpin, aber schonmal Schwarzwald und damit schon *ueber Mittelgebirge*.



Der Schwarzwald ist ein Mittelgebirge, kein "über Mittelgebirge". 

Du musst Dich einfach langsam an alles herantasten und für Dich selbst erfahren, was Dir taugt und was nicht.
Mit der Zeit merkt man sehr schnell, welche Stellschrauben gedreht werden müssen, um das Bike in etwa so aufzubauen, wie es für die meisten Situationen passt. Fertig ist man damit eh nie, man entwickelt sich ja auch weiter, was Befindlichkeiten oder auch Fahrtechnik betrifft.

Ich denke ein gute Mischung macht es. Eine 203er Bremsscheibe habe ich noch nie montiert, fahre aber auch hauptsächlich Mittelgebirge, im Urlaub dann auch mal in den Alpen. Da ich bisher auf das Bikestolpern verzichtet habe und keine x mal 100Hm steil bergab fahre, bin ich mit der Saint am VR und HR und 180er Scheiben bisher auch in jeder Situation zurecht gekommen. Bin auch kein Vielbremser oder einfach zu langsam. 
Ich bin unlängst auf metallische Beläge umgestiegen, hat für mich auch noch mal ein wenig gebracht.

Beachte auch, dass nicht jede Gabel für 203er Scheiben freigegeben ist, ebenso manche Rahmen hinten nicht für 180mm (nur für den Fall, dass Du diese Kombination auch schon einmal an Deinem Canyon ausprobieren wollen würdest - Freigaben unbedingt in Erfahrung bringen!).

Die einfachen Deore Bremsen tun es sicher auch erst einmal. Falls Du Dir aber in naher Zukunft dann doch ein "aggressives Bike"  aufbauen solltest, darf es sicher auch etwas mehr Bremse sein. Hier ist sicher die Empfehlung  von @scylla vorn Vierkolben- hinten Zweikolbenbremse  (z.B. Die neue XT - so teuer ist die dann auch wieder nicht) in Erwägung zu ziehen. Man kann sich ja günstig 'ne gebrauchte XT im Bikemarkt schießen und kann hinten dann einfach den Sattel tauschen.


----------



## scylla (6. November 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich bin unlängst auf metallische Beläge umgestiegen, hat für mich auch noch mal ein wenig gebracht.




bei Shimano auf jeden Fall die Sinterbeläge, mach ich auch so (bei den aktuellen Hope-Belägen ist es dann aber wieder genau andersrum, also Obacht, muss nicht bei jedem Hersteller Vorteile bringen)

Bei einer Bremse unterhalb Deore muss man aber erst mal genau hinschauen ob das überhaupt geht. Die ganz billigen Shimano-Scheiben sind nur für resin/organische Beläge zugelassen, weil sie aus zu weicher Legierung hergestellt sind die keine Sinterbeläge vertragen. Und man muss auch beachten, dass die thermische Belastung auf den Bremssattel steigt mit Sinterbelägen. Die gruppenlosen Shimano-Bremsen sind eh nicht so standfest bezüglich Überhitzung, das könnte auch zum Problem werden (ich kann mich an einen Jungspund erinnern, der in unserer Feierabendgruppe mal mit irgendwas Namens M3xx mitgefahren ist und dem selbst an der Haushügel-Abfahrt mit höchstens 150hm am Stück regelmäßig die Bremse übergekocht ist)


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. November 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> schon einmal an Deinem Canyon ausprobieren wollen würdest - Freigaben unbedingt in Erfahrung bringen


Bei dem werd ich alles so lassen wie es jetzt ist.



lucie schrieb:


> Der Schwarzwald ist ein Mittelgebirge, kein "über Mittelgebirge".


Ach Details   es ist immerhin das größte. 



lucie schrieb:


> Eine 203er Bremsscheibe habe ich noch nie montiert, fahre aber auch hauptsächlich Mittelgebirge, im Urlaub dann auch mal in den Alpen.


Ah ok, dann kann ich tatsächlich erstmal mit 180 anfangen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. November 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Falls Du Dir aber in naher Zukunft dann doch ein "aggressives Bike"  aufbauen solltest


...bin ich hoffe ich unter anderem damit beschäftigt, mich über diesen Begriff, btw meine Verwendung kaputtzulachen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. November 2018)

Gibt's eigentlich was neues ?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. November 2018)

Als hättest du geahnt, dass ich heute aus dem Urlaub zurück bin.  Gedanken existieren, ich muss das nur mal nochmal sortiert aufschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. November 2018)

Oder auch unsortiert, whatever 
Leider konnte ich das Nukeproof nicht fahren und es gibt immer noch keine Geometriedaten für das S Bird (jaja ASAP und so ), hab heute nochmal eine Mail geschrieben, mal sehen, was da kommt.
Grundsätzlich ist mir das Bird aber weiterhin am Sympathischsten und so oder so dürfte der S-Rahmen ja passen, ich würde wenn dann eben durch Fahren merken, wo ich ansetzen muss.
Bezüglich Komponenten schieb ich mal eine vergleichsweise ruhige Kugel, dh wenn es das Bird wird, probier ich erstmal die Revelation aus und guck dann im Zweifel weiter. Für mich wird es ja eh ein Sprung von 110mm auf 150mm.

Eventuell blöde Frage, aber würde sich ein Upgrade auf Hope Räder + Nabe außerordentlich lohnen (von DT Swiss M1900 Spline 30 mit Shimano Nabe) ? Momentan fahre ich Mavic XA, die alle Schandtaten mitmachen, der eiernde Reifen vom LO-Treffen war ja tatsächlich der Mantel, die Felge ist weiterhin tiptop.
Wobei "alle Schandtaten" momentan Sprünge ausschließt, das wäre aber etwas, was ich dann mit dem neuen Hardtail gerne ausprobieren würde.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Oder auch unsortiert, whatever
> Leider konnte ich das Nukeproof nicht fahren und es gibt immer noch keine Geometriedaten für das S Bird (jaja ASAP und so ), hab heute nochmal eine Mail geschrieben, mal sehen, was da kommt.
> Grundsätzlich ist mir das Bird aber weiterhin am Sympathischsten und so oder so dürfte der S-Rahmen ja passen, ich würde wenn dann eben durch Fahren merken, wo ich ansetzen muss.
> Bezüglich Komponenten schieb ich mal eine vergleichsweise ruhige Kugel, dh wenn es das Bird wird, probier ich erstmal die Revelation aus und guck dann im Zweifel weiter. Für mich wird es ja eh ein Sprung von 110mm auf 150mm.
> ...


Mmhh definiere Sprünge 
Ist Bikepark ein Thema? 

Der dt-swiss ist bis 120kg frei gegeben , ich schätze mal davon nutzt du vllt die Hälfte  Da sollten dann schon Reserven vorhanden sein im Fahrstil 

Bin ehrlich gesagt noch keine Hope gefahren , ich denke es kommt auch dort drauf an welche naben und Felgen. 
Dt swiss sind halt generell als sorglos bekannt und lassen sich auch auf verschiedene achsstandards umrüsten. War mir wichtig, denn was bringt mir ein langlebiger Laufradsatz wenn ich ihn auf Grund von Inkompatibilität nicht nutzen kann 

Habe mir den gleichen Satz von dt swiss bestellt allerdings in 25mm, weil ich nicht so Breite reifen fahre. Fahre ja kein enduro und auch keine Sprünge 

Bei deiner rasanten Weiterentwicklung dürfte die 30mm Felge aber schon passend sein


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. November 2018)

Bikepark...uff, da käme ich mir glaube ich doch eher fehl am Platz vor. Sowas wie das Trailcenter in Rabenberg ja oder halt Bikeparks, die mehr aus Flowtrails bestehen. Je nachdem wie sich das für die Zukunft entwickelt, sicher ja, aber das muss ich noch ausknobeln. 
Bezüglich Sprünge: es gibt hier einen Trail mit einigem gebauten Zeugs, das wahrscheinlich mein jetziges HT auch packen würde, wenn also eher in die Richtung überschaubar.
Aber dann klingt das mit der DT Swiss ja schonmal gut.


----------



## Martina H. (20. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> so oder so dürfte der S-Rahmen ja passen,




hmmh, Du bist 162 cm gross, oder?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. November 2018)

Ja, damit könnte ich sogar zumindest laut der Empfehlung auf deren Seite sogar M fahren, allerdings hatte ich dann deren Sizing Guide befolgt, nicht nur die Minimum Height-Angabe und demnach wäre M doch zu groß.


----------



## Martina H. (20. November 2018)

... ist nur doof, wenn es passen muss, weil es kleiner nicht gibt...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. November 2018)

Da habe ich ein gutes Gefühl, hab ja jetzt auch einen S-Rahmen und die Überstandshöhe ist, wenn ich die Trailversion als Vergleich ranziehe, geringer als bei meinem Canyon. Und mit letzterem fühl ich mich schon pudelwohl.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. November 2018)

Wie war nochmal deine Beinlänge?

Mir ist auf deinen aktuellen Fotos aufgefallen, dass du schon ordentlich sattelstützenauszug hast (schaut fast aus wie bei meinem) allerdings den Sattel ziemlich weit vorne hast 

Ich hätte da eher sorge von der Länge  Welche vorbau Länge fährst du? 
Ich fahre nämlich aktuell 45mm bei 1,70m am Bird


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. November 2018)

Schrittlänge ist 78cm, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf hab. Grad nochmal nachgeschaut, mein jetziges hat ne Überstandshöhe von 75,4, dann stimmt das definitiv.
Der Vorbau hat 70mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. November 2018)




----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. November 2018)

Ok dann kommt das hin, habe 77cm. 

Da sollte das mit dem bird passen, weil das Oberrohr recht tief runter gezogen ist. Man darf allerdings nicht unterschätzen, dass das Oberrohr auf Grund des Federweg sehr schnell ansteigt 

Dann dürfte der neue Rahmen aber nicht mehr wie 30mm im reach länger sein!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 797239


Sieht doch super aus 
Vor allem das kurze Sitzrohr


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. November 2018)

Grade letzteres hat mich auch sehr gefreut.


----------



## lucie (20. November 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Bezüglich Komponenten schieb ich mal eine vergleichsweise ruhige Kugel, dh wenn es das Bird wird, probier ich erstmal die Revelation aus und guck dann im Zweifel weiter. Für mich wird es ja eh ein Sprung von 110mm auf 150mm.



Falls es das Bird (oder irgend ein anderer Rahmen) und ein Selbstaufbau werden sollte, und Du noch eine Revelation mit 150mm FW suchst, kannst Du mich gern per PN kontaktieren. Hätte noch eine abzugeben.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. November 2018)

Es wird wenn ein Komplettbike, aber trotzdem danke.  Falls es wider Erwarten doch was anderes wird (wovon ich grade aber nicht ausgehe), würde ich nochmal drauf zurückkommen (sofern dann nicht wer anderes schneller war).

Momentan bin ich eher froh, dass ich dann  "nur" die Variostütze umtopfen muss, das genügt mir erstmal für den Anfang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. November 2018)

Finds immer noch witzig, dass sie exakt in der Sekunde einen mattschwarzen S-Rahmen angekündigt hatten, in der ich angefangen hatte mich für das Bike zu interessieren.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. November 2018)

Und schon bestellt ?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. November 2018)

Ende November  Pünktlich zum Weihnachtsgeld
Wird dann eh noch dauern, da erst im Dezember in der Farbe lieferbar und ich weiß auch nicht wies mit eventueller Warteschlange ausschaut.
Mein Stadtrad war auch ein Komplettbike nach Baukastenprinzip, daher hoffe ich, dass das nicht so chaotisch wie mit dem abläuft. Andererseits wurde das meiste Chaos vom Radladen verursacht, insofern hab ich Hoffnung.


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2018)

Merke: LadiesTreffen wirken nach


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. November 2018)

Fürchterlich  
Bin ich mal gespannt, was ich dann im Dezember/Januar rückmelde.


----------



## scylla (21. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Merke: LadiesTreffen wirken nach



die Fahrradindustrie wäre schon längst pleite ohne LO-Treffen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. November 2018)




----------



## lucie (21. November 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> die Fahrradindustrie wäre schon längst pleite ohne LO-Treffen



Langsam sollten wir von selbiger Provision verlangen, damit wir in Zukunft das Treffen davon finanzieren können.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (21. November 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Merke: LadiesTreffen wirken nach


Stimmt, ich hab auch schon eine Merkliste für 2-fach-Umbau bei Bike-Components.


----------



## Martina H. (21. November 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Langsam sollten wir von selbiger Provision verlangen, damit wir in Zukunft das Treffen davon finanzieren können.




...nee, lass mal - LO Treffen bleiben unabhängig, unbestechlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (22. November 2018)

Hmmmm 

Teilebattle ist geschlagen, dann kann ich mich ja um den Aspekt Farbe kümmern.


----------



## Aninaj (22. November 2018)

Uih, gewagt, gewagt... aber why not.


----------



## lucie (23. November 2018)

Hmmm, meins wärs nicht, aaaber wird ja auch nicht meins...
Bin gespannt.


----------



## Drahteseli (23. November 2018)

Interessante Farbe 
Aber zu schwarz kann man ja alles kombinieren



linfer schrieb:


> Eventuell blöde Frage, aber würde sich ein Upgrade auf Hope Räder + Nabe außerordentlich lohnen (von DT Swiss M1900 Spline 30 mit Shimano Nabe) ?



Du hast dich ja schon entschieden.
Aber soweit ich bisher meine Erfahrungen sammeln konnte, werden künftig nur noch Hope Naben an meine Räder kommen
Für diese bekommt man bis auf den Außenkörper alle Ersatzteile und kann die auch ganz gut ohne teures extra Werkzeug warten 

Mein Freund fährt seine jetzt glaube schon im 3. LRS.
Meine hatte ich im Bikemarkt gebraucht gekauft, mit ein paar neuen Lagern sind sie wie neu gewesen und wären sie jetzt nicht weg, wären sie bestimmt von Rad zu Rad mitgekommen.

Zu Shimano kann ich allerdings nicht sagen wie es da mit der Wartung ist.


----------



## scylla (23. November 2018)

Sagen wir mal so: die Farbe ist dann auf jeden Fall immer matchy mit den billigen Klamottenschnäppchen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. November 2018)

@Drahteseli Ich hab doch beschlossen, bis auf Ausnahmen (Kurbel und Tretlager, sowie Schaltung) erstmal die Austattung zu nehmen, die grundsätzlich mit dem Bike kommt und das als Grundlage zu nehmen, um mich weiter umzuschauen. Deswegen ist das trotzdem hilfreich, wer weiß, was mir mal im Bikemarkt so alles über den Weg läuft. 

@scylla


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Dezember 2018)

> Thank you. Your order has been received.




Jetzt bleibt nur die spannende Frage, ob ich doch noch einen der Dezemberrahmen bekomme oder die nächste Lieferung. Das erfahre ich ja dann zeitnah.

Und es ist doch komplett schwarz geworden.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Dezember 2018)

Da ich grade unverhofft zu etwas mehr Budget gekommen bin:

Fährt wer von euch DMR Vault? Oder was wären sonst Empfehlungen für Flats so bis 170€?


----------



## lucie (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mir die Crankbrother Stamp7 zugelegt, Iguslager, relativ leicht, schön flach, gibt es in Small und Large - Langzeiterfahrung steht noch aus. Bisher top und unauffällig. 

Im Zulauf: Oneup - auch schön flach, relativ leicht, chic - bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fasani (4. Dezember 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: die Farbe ist dann auf jeden Fall immer matchy mit den billigen Klamottenschnäppchen


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2018)

Was ich empfehlen kann:
Hope F20... absolut unzerstörbar seit nun fast 6 Jahren  Nicht der aller-aggressivste Grip aber mit 5.10 Sohlen reicht es dicke. Mit Wanderschuhen reicht mir der Grip aber leider nicht. Nicht die aller flachsten aber noch vergeichsweise gut. Pins hab ich in all den Jahren noch keinen einzigen verloren/ausgebrochen, schleifen sich nur allmählich runter. Die Pins sind zwar lang aber auch recht dick und daher gnädig zu den Schuhsohlen.
Oneupcomponents Aluminium... keine Langzeiterfahrung, hab ich auch erst seit diesen Sommer. Soweit aber unauffällig, Lagerung und Pedalkörper ist trotz einigem Feindkontakt noch top in Ordnung. Grip Marke "Festgetackert" mit 5.10 Sohlen, und mit Wanderschuhen immer noch sehr gut. Sehr flach, sehr große Aufstandsfläche. Pins sind sehr lang und dünn daher auch der mörderische Grip, machen aber dafür auch schnell Löcher in die Sohlen (und Waden und Schienbeine).


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab keine 5.10, sondern Vaude Moab , aber wird denke ich (?) vergleichbar sein. 
Klingt gut auch in Bezug auf meine Trekkingsandalen, die ich im Sommer trage.


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2018)

Die Moab kenne ich nicht persönlich, aber ich denke, die speziellen Bikeschuhe mit sehr flacher und wenig profilierter Sohle dürften sich alle ungefähr ähnlich verhalten was die Pedal-"Vertäglichkeit" angeht.
Mit Wanderschuhen meinte ich so richtig grob profilierte Sohlen (ich zieh für Bike&Hike Geschichten lieber richtige Wander/Zustiegsschuhe an), die sind mit vielen Pedalen eher heikel was den Grip angeht.


----------



## lucie (4. Dezember 2018)

Das mit den Trekkingsandalen wäre für mich beim MTB ein absolutes no go, erst recht auf einem AM/Leichtendurobike. Auf normalen Touren vielleicht noch ok, aber wenn's dann "aggressiver" werden soll - ich weiss nicht...
Wenn ich so durch die Pampa schleiche, war ich schon einige Male froh, festes Schuhwerk an den Füßen zu haben.

Die Hope fand ich vom Grip her nie so berauschend, auch mit FiveTens nicht. Hatte dann die Delta von Superstar, bis die Lager die Grätsche machten. Die hatten aber schon ordentlich Biss, hätte sie mir wieder gekauft, gibt es leider nicht mehr.

Jezt müssen die CB Stamp ihre Qualität unter Beweis stellen - der Grip jedenfalls für mich schon mal richtig gut.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Dezember 2018)

Die Sandalen fand ich bisher inklusive unfreiwillige Bodenproben erstaunlich brauchbar, die sind halt an den entscheidenden Stellen massiv genug. Kann aber verstehen, wenn das eher skeptisch betrachtet wird. 
Wobei die Moab auch super sind, praktische Winterschuhe halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mir mit solchen weichen Leichttretern (waren noch nicht mal Sandalen sondern "nur" Laufschuhe) bei einer trottelig-unachtsamen Kollision mit einem Baumstumpf während einer leichten Fitnessausfahrt mal vollkommen unnötig einen Zeh gebrochen... ich bin überzeugt mit vernünftigen Schuhen wär's höchstens ne Prellung gewesen und mit vernünftigen Schuhen mit Zehenschutzkappe ganix. Danach durfte ich dann auch ein paar Wochen mit Sandalen radeln, unfreiwilliger Weise 

Aber da muss wohl jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich fahre auch immer mit Five Ten, kann daher zu anderen Schuhen leider nichts sagen.
Aber die Hope F20 kann ich Dir auch empfehlen. Absolut unempfindlich. Allerdings sind die wie schon erwähnt nicht ganz so bissig.
Alternativ die Race Face Atlas, die hab ich auf dem anderen Rad drauf und finde die auch besser.
Sowohl optisch als auch vom Halt auf dem Pedal.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (5. Dezember 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> mit vernünftigen Schuhen mit Zehenschutzkappe ganix.


Ohne besagten Zehenschutz wäre ich auch tatsächlich nie auf die Idee gekommen, die fürs Bike zu verwenden. Wobei ich trotzdem froh bin, dass ich jetzt auch die Moab hab, dann kann ich immer noch variieren.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. Dezember 2018)

Mir ist jetzt doch eine wahrscheinlich leider entscheidende Sache duch die Lappen gegangen: Sitzrohrdurchmesser 
Mein Canyon hat 30.9, das Bird 31.6, ich würde aber gerne die Variostütze umtopfen.
Irgendwie mag Google mich nicht, kann mir grade aber nicht vorstellen, dass ich die einzige mit dem Problem bin. Gibts da Hüllen oder sowas, damit ich die Stütze auf die 31.6 bekomme und somit auf dem neuen Bike weiterverwenden kann? Oder ist der Unterschied so klein, dass das auch so funktioniert?


----------



## Aninaj (8. Dezember 2018)

Gibt's, nennt sich Reduzierhülse. Allerdings ist 30.9 auf 31.6 natürlich extrem dünn. Manche nehmen da wohl das Blech einer ColaDose, ansonsten kann man sowas natürlich auch käuflich erwerben. z.B. bei Vecnum, die ihre Stütze ja nur in 30.9 anbieten und für alle anderen Größen benötigt man die Reduzierhülsen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. Dezember 2018)

Aah, Reduzierhülsen! Das war das Zauberwort. Merci


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2018)

Ein kleiner Zusatz noch: Aufpassen bei der Länge der Reduzierhülsen! Einige Hersteller machen die nur 8-9cm lang (weiß der Geier warum), viele Rahmen haben aber eine Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze von 10cm, ein paar Remotestützen haben sogar noch eine längere Mindesteinstecktiefe. Da ja nur die Hülse den Kontakt zum Sitzrohr herstellt, muss also die Hülse die Mindesteinstecktiefe von Rahmen und/oder Sattelstütze einhalten egal wie tief die Sattelstütze dann letztendlich drin steckt.
Die Vecnum Hülse mit 12cm ist da sehr löblich


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Dezember 2018)




----------



## lucie (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (10. Dezember 2018)

Dito 
Hab auch grad die von dir empfohlenen  Crankbrother bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. Dezember 2018)

Es wird dann wohl eine Biene 
Die Pedale bleiben aber schwarz, liegen schon rum und sehen gut dabei aus. Reduzierhülle ist auch eingetrudelt, die nächste BC Bestellung mit allem Zeug, was mir zwischendurch noch eingefallen ist, geht aber erst am 24. raus, hatte beim Adventskalender schon gespickt.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Dezember 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 804339


Die sehen schick aus 
Vor allem die zwei Pins in der Mitte machen einen guten Eindruck


----------



## Deleted 454842 (12. Dezember 2018)

Macht aber das Warten nicht einfacher


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Dezember 2018)

Grad vorhin in Deutschland gelandet. 
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass entweder ich oder die Nachbarin morgen anwesend sind.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Dezember 2018)

Ui jetzt wird's spannend


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Dezember 2018)

Zomg! 

Nachbarin war leider exakt in der Stunde, in der der UPS-Fahrer da war, nicht zu Hause, ergo heute mit dem Zug/zu Fuß zum UPS Access Point, Fahrrad entgegengenommen, vor Ort zusammengebaut und damit zurückgefahren.




 

 

 







Fährt sich super, sofern das überhaupt auf Asphalt wirklich zu beurteilen ist, als nächstes kommt dann bisschen Finetuning der Einstellungen, besonders der Federgabel und hoffentlich Sonntag die erste richtige Ausfahrt.
Die Crankbrothers Stamp 7 sind btw schonmal ein Quantensprung zu meinen jetzigen Pedalen, so viel Grip. 

Bei der Bestellung war ich mir etwas unsicher gewesen wegen Lenkerbreite, hab dann aber doch nicht den kürzeren aka 740 genommen, sondern bin bei 760 geblieben. Gute Entscheidung, soweit fühlt sich das gut an, kürzen geht ja ansonsten immer noch
Cool auch, dass die Reifen schon tubeless sind, dann muss ich ja nur noch 2999 der gefühlt 3000 bar aus den Reifen lassen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Dezember 2018)

Sehr schick 
Jetzt noch ein paar knallige Anbauteile dran

Nach der vorderen Bremsleitung solltest du nochmal schauen, wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die einmal ums Steuerrohr gewickelt 

Sollte so aussehen ,also in einem leichten Bogen direkt vor dem Lenker runter gehen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß, ist auf dem Schirm, war nur vor Ort zu verpeilt, um das zu richten. Das war eher ein Hauptsache ich komm nach Hause.

Die gelben Griffe sind schon im Warenkorb.


----------



## lucie (20. Dezember 2018)

Ui ist das Bike schwarz. Schnell die farblichen Akzente dran, sonst bekomme ich Angst. 
Viel Spass damit und die Bremsleitung entsprechend kürzen + richtig verlegen. Bin gespannt, was Du uns über die erste richtige Ausfahrt berichten wirst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Dezember 2018)

Es war btw richtiger Kabelsalat, aber nach Drehen der Gabel (bzw dem ganzen Vorbaudingsvorderrad)und Neumontage des Lenkers kann ich mich jetzt draußen blicken lassen.
Da war ich echt mega verpeilt gewesen bei der Erstmontage. 

Mir kommts tatsächlich sogar schwärzer als das Canyon vor, dabei sind bei dem im Gegensatz zum Bird alle Decals im stealth modus
Leider gibt es den kleinen Rahmen des MK3 nicht in Gelb (im Gegensatz zu anderen Größen), sonst wäre ich eventuell sogar auf Farbe umgeschwenkt. Gibts aber sonst nur in blau und das mag ich nur als Akzent.


----------



## lucie (20. Dezember 2018)

Drücke Dir erst einmal die Daumen, dass alles so für dich passt, wie du es dir wünscht und vorgestellt hast. Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Aninaj (20. Dezember 2018)

Sieht definitiv mal geil aus. Wenn ich das so sagen darf. Jetzt aber wirklich noch bissle Farbe dran und dann ab auf den Trail Spaß haben!


----------



## Martina H. (20. Dezember 2018)

Glückwunsch 

Das ging ja jetzt richtig schnell - und es sieht nach Spass aus 

Mach doch bitte mal ein Foddo von der Seite...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Dezember 2018)

Mach ich


----------



## Fasani (21. Dezember 2018)

wow! sieht cool aus! viel spass damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahteseli (21. Dezember 2018)

Schickes Rad ist geworden 
Ich muss zugeben nur schwarz hat auch was, obwohl ich sonst auch lieber bunt mag 

Bin aber auch schon auf ein wenig Farbe gespannt 

Fürs erste zusammen bauen ist es doch gut geworden ,dafür,dass du vorher kaum was damit am Hut hattest und du bist ja Heil heim gekommen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. Dezember 2018)

Najaaa, "Zusammenbauen" eher, Lenker, Schaltwerk und Räder dran und dabei noch Kabelsalat veranstalten, da geht noch was. 
Wird auch definitiv mein letztes fertiges Rad, Montageständer ist bestellt und noch so ein paar Werkstattdinge, ab jetzt wird selber gebastelt.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Dezember 2018)

Erster Eindruck: Woah  Das will wirklich ausgesprochen gerne irgendwo runter.
Interessanterweise hat mir die Tourwahl aber sofort gezeigt, was es nicht mag und warum die Tour letztendlich eher was fürs Canyon ist. Zumindest in der Form ohne den Trail, den ich mich aktuell noch nicht traue, den wird sich das Bird mit Sicherheit mit Vergnügen runterstürzen.
Morgen geht es ab in den Stadtwald, das wird eher sein Revier werden.

Und ein Wort: Spitzkehren 
Das wirft sich quasi von selbst da rum, dh alle, an denen ich bisher gescheitert bin, waren ein Klacks.
Mit Sicherheit würde ich die auch mit dem Canyon hinbekommen, wenn ich mich hinstellen und fahren würde, bis ich es kann, aber ist schon col, wenn es plötzlich einfach so klappt.

Doch ja, bin ganz schön verliebt.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Dezember 2018)

Tja, was so'n bisschen andere Geo doch ausmacht 

Warum die bei XS allerdings so ein Gusset brauchen  - dadurch wirkt es doch ein bisschen arg durchgeslopt...

Die gelben Griffe kommen gut 

Vorbau ist 32 mm?

Wie kommst Du mit der Lenkerhöhe klar? Kommt der Spacerturm noch weg?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Dezember 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Warum die bei XS allerdings so ein Gusset brauchen  - dadurch wirkt es doch ein bisschen arg durchgeslopt..


Das bitte mit Übersetzung 
(Ist ein S Rahmen)

Der Vorbau hat 35mm, bezüglich Höhe muss ich mal testen, momentan fühlt es sich so ok an, wobei ich dann über dem Vorbau maximal einen Spacer möchte, dh da muss so oder so gekürzt werden.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Dezember 2018)

...oh, da war ich auf dem falschen Dampfer - ich dachte, das wäre XS... (aber XS gibt es ja nicht) 

Geslopt heisst, dass das Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr abfallend ist.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es bei einem solch kurzen Sitzrohr kein Gusset braucht. Damit setzt das Oberrohr recht tief an und es sieht aus, als ob der Verlauf von Oberrohr zu den Sitzstreben nach unten durchgebogen ist. Die Überstandshöhe reduziert sich damit auch nicht wirklich, da das Oberrohr einfach nur sehr steil nach oben geht - muss ja auf die Höhe der Federgabel kommen. Bei grösseren Rahmen (sprich längeren Sitzrohren) sieht das natürlich anders aus, da reduziert sich die Überstandshöhe durch das tiefer ansetzende Oberrohr schon.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Dezember 2018)

Ah, danke. Dh, es könnte sein, dass etwas, das für größere Rahmen sinnvoll wäre, bei dem kleinen Rahmen quasi nur aus Optikgründen gemacht wurde, damit die selbe Optik dieses Models über alle Größen hinweg erhalten bleibt?
Würde mich zumindest aber nicht stören, da es mir so tatsächlich gefällt.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Dezember 2018)

Jo - man könnte jetzt noch drüber diskutieren, das damit (also mit dem Gusset und dem daraus resultierendem tieferen Ansetzen des Oberrohres) das eigentliche Rahmendreieck recht klein/schmal ausfällt - muss man aber nicht 

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls gaaaaaaaanz viel Spass mit dem Neuen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Dezember 2018)

Großes Dank an der Stelle an dich und all die anderen Helferinnen für extremst fachkundige Beratung, die mir echt sehr geholfen hat. Und zusätzlich Danke an @lucie für sehr bestimmtes Zurückholen auf den Boden der Tatsachen, wenn ich zu sehr in Lichtgeschwindigkeit unterwegs war, was meine Erfahrungswerte angeht und das, wie ich es mir noch am Anfang der Findungsphase vorgestellt hatte.  Das Bike wird denke ich ein guter echter Startpunkt, um herauszufinden, in welche Richtung es gehen wird, höher, weiter, schneller kommt dann in passendendem Tempo nach.
Fortgeschrittenenkurs ist für April gebucht, *gg*

Was ich bezüglich Bird Cycleworks irgendwie ein niedliches Detail fand: In England sind die Bremsen andersrum montiert und mir ist dann irgendwann heute aufgefallen, dass sie die ja quasi für mich richtig montiert hatten. Sehr aufmerksam


----------



## Martina H. (23. Dezember 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Das Bike wird denke ich ein guter echter Startpunkt,




... das ist es mit Sicherheit  - und das Thema Fully hat sich damit (erstmal) erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich fürchte (?) ja 
Hab zwar "nur" 2.6-Reifen drauf, aber dank Tubeless halt sehr niedriger Luftdruck, das ist schon recht plüschig auf einmal unterm Hintern.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Januar 2019)

Einen Spacer über dem Vorbau lassen oder nicht? 
Mein Canyon war schon angepasst, dh kein Spacer drüber, gefühlt seh ich wenig Grund die Option zu behalten, den Lenker höherzusetzen, andererseits würde so ein schmaler Spacer optisch auch nicht zu sehr stören. 
Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2019)

Mindestens einen 5mm Spacer lasse ich immer drüber, lieber einen oder gar zwei 10mm Spacer, auch wenn ich genau wie du wenig Bedarf sehe den Lenker höher setzen zu wollen. Die Stylepolizei mag das zwar nicht, aber form follows function  Zwei Gründe:

- ich will mir die Option offen halten, die Gabel in einen neuen Rahmen oder neuen Steuersatz oder neuen Vorbau einzubauen. Vorbauten haben unterschiedliche Klemmhöhen (im Extremfall bis zu ca 1- 1,5cm), Steuersätze bauen unterschiedlich hoch (bei semi oder vollintegrierten primär durch die Abdeckkappe am oberen Lager gegeben bis zu ca 5-10mm), Steuerrohre sind unterschiedlich lang. Da braucht man im Zweifelsfall etwas Spielraum.

- die Klemmung des Vorbaus ist an einem durch den kompletten Vorbau durchgehenden Schaft materialschonender, als wenn der Schaft unterhalb der Vorbau-Oberkante aufhört und die obere Vorbauschraube den oberen Rand des Gabelschafts zusammenquetscht.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Januar 2019)

Mache ich auch so 

Gibt's denn jetzt schon einen ausführlicheren Erfahrungsbericht ?


----------



## Aninaj (4. Januar 2019)

Außer der Gabelschaft ist schon so kurz, lasse ich eigentlich auch immer mind. 1 Spacer oben drüber. Gerne auch in bunt, das gibt dem ganzen etwas Farbe, ohne gleich zu dick aufzutragen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Januar 2019)

@scylla Top  Ich hatte eher Richtung Weiterverkauf gedacht, wenn ich die Gabel mal ändern sollte, aber das macht ja dann auch abseits davon deutlich mehr Sinn als gedacht. Der schmalere der beiden Spacer aktuell über dem Vorbau dürfte auch auf die 10mm kommen.

Was Erfahrungsberichte angeht: Bin momentan mehr krank als sonstwas und konnte lange nicht so viel fahren, wie ich es gerne täte, aber so meine ersten Gedanken zum neuen Rad:

1. Fuck, zeigt es mir aktuell meine eigenen Limits.  Bei dem CC war ich schon bisserl stolz, wenn ich bestimmte Trails überhaupt runtergekommen bin, das Bird so  und ich so 
Dh, es gibt mir eine wahnsinnige Scherheit, aktuell besonders bei diesen Bedingungen, ich muss der kleinen Großen nur noch etwas mehr vertrauen und dadurch mehr Mumm auf die Trails bringen. 
Für mich bedeutet das (wenn ich wieder gesund bin ), dass ich erstmal das weiter fahre, was ich schon gut kenne, mehr Schlüsselstellen mehrfach hintereinander und ein Gefühl dafür bekomme, was das Bird kann (gefühlt alles). Weil ich merke, dass ich durch das neue Rad grade mehr will, als ich aktuell noch kann, ergo erstmal einen Gang zurückschalten und zu den Basics. Kondition ist eh fürn Arsch, ergo passt das.

Sehr geil sind die 2.6-Reifen, hatte ja schon weiter oben geschrieben, wie plüschig das ist, und ich wette, ich wäre letztens ohne die mindestens einmal abgeschmiert. War in dem Moment ein cooles Gefühl, weil ich mich schon gradeaus im Wald gesehen hatte. Mit dem CC wärs das gewesen.
Das tiefere Tretlager merke ich bisher kaum, nur an einer Stelle, wo man über querliegende Äste räubert, war ich froh über den Bash. Das nächste Mal werde ich da aber mal checken, ob ich da halt einfach nur anpassen muss, wie ich drüberfahre, um das zu vermeiden. Sollte möglich sein.
Beim Bestellen war ich mir etwas unsicher gewesen wegen dem 35mm Vorbau, auch weil ich da auch direkt den teureren/besseren genommen hatte, war aber eine sehr gute Entscheidung gewesen, gemeinsam mit dem 760-Lenker. Den breiteren Lenker merke ich auch nur, wenn ich das Rad in den Keller bugsieren muss, ansonsten fühlt der sich wie der 740er am CC an, ergo passt da wohl alles zusammen.

Und auch wenn ich weiter oben mal was anderes geschrieben habe, natürlich wirds dieses Jahr in Bikeparks gehen, alleine schon, um schamlos auszunutzen, dass ich mir das Hochtreten sparen kann. 

Doch, ja, das Bike muss sich glaube ich noch etwas gedulden, bis ich sein Potential tatsächlich ausschöpfen kann, aber ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Januar 2019)

@Aninaj  Deswegen war eine der ersten Änderungen die farbige Steuerkappe


----------



## mtbbee (30. Januar 2019)

Meinen Ausflug in die Hardtail Ecke habe ich endgültig beendet, nach zwei onone 26 und 27.5" und dem jetzigen P7 Orange  ... Er durfte eine Testphase erleben und ist mir einfach nix. Wer längere OR mag gegenüber kompakter Bauweise der darf ihn auf ebay ersteigern 
Er ist mir einfach einen Tick zu lang und ich mag irgendwie doch keine Hardtails. Mit liegt eher die kompakte Bauweise ala Trek mit kurzem Oberrohr. Außerdem ist das Hardtail nicht mehr so ganz meines. Ein Enduro muß für mich Weichei einfach vollgefedert sein. Jedem eben das seine. Das einizige Hardtail was bleiben darf ist mein Fatbike . Schön war es einfach alles mögliche testen zu können und sich dann für das zu entscheiden was einem liegt. Wenns eben nicht passt muß es gehen in der Hoffnung andere glücklich zu machen


----------



## lucie (30. Januar 2019)

Was wiegt denn der Nichtweicheirahmen in S?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (31. Januar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der Nichtweicheirahmen in S?



gucke Abends mal ob meine Waage und der Stahlrahmen sich vertragen  
Gewicht von Reynolds 525 und Leichtbau Waage  .. ich habe ja so einiges bisher gewogen aber auf die Idee diesen Rahmen zu wiegen bin ich nicht gekommen. Hole ich aber Abends nach


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2019)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ich habe ja so einiges bisher gewogen aber auf die Idee diesen Rahmen zu wiegen bin ich nicht gekommen



manchmal macht es einen glücklicher, Dinge nicht zu genau zu wissen


----------



## Athabaske (31. Januar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> manchmal macht es einen glücklicher, Dinge nicht zu genau zu wissen


...v.a. wenn eine Waage mit ins Spiel kommt!


----------



## lucie (31. Januar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> manchmal macht es einen glücklicher, Dinge nicht zu genau zu wissen



Dooooooch. Nur beim eigenen Gewicht lass ich das gelten.


----------



## mtbbee (1. Februar 2019)

Traurige Nachricht: wegen längerer Nichtnutzung leider erst gestern festgestellt: Batterie ist leer  .. muß erst eine besorgen
Rahmengewicht steht sicher irgendwo im Netz ... wäre sowieso nicht das reale Gewicht, da Steckachse, Sattelstütze, Tretlager und Steuersatz verbaut sind.


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2019)

mtbbee schrieb:


> wegen längerer Nichtnutzung



alles okay bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2019)

hier haben ein paar Leute den 17'' Rahmen zwischen 6,5 lbs (=2,95kg) und 6,6 lbs (=2,99kg) gewogen:
https://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/orange-p7-frame-weight-1/

Könnte sein, dass die Batterien gar nicht leer sind. Die arme Leichtbau-Waage hatte einfach nur Angst


----------



## lucie (1. Februar 2019)

Genau wegen dieser Gewichtsangaben hatte ich mich für's BFe entschieden - zum Glück.  Ist auch nicht leicht, aber vertretbar.

Mich hätte eben mal das Gewicht des S-Rahmens interessiert (Sattelstütze und Steckachse sind ja schnell demontiert und die Gewichte des Steuersatzes und des Innenlagers könnte man Pimaldaumen abziehen, aber wenn die Waage schwächelt... 

Alles gut, es hat ja keine wirkliche Bedeutung für mich. Viel Erfolg beim Finden eines neuen Besitzers.


----------



## mtbbee (1. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> alles okay bei dir?



ja alles perfekt 



lucie schrieb:


> Genau wegen dieser Gewichtsangaben hatte ich mich für's BFe entschieden - zum Glück.  Ist auch nicht leicht, aber vertretbar.



also ich weiß nicht, ich würde einen Stahlrahmen eher nach der Geometrie oder sonstigen Vorlieben wählen .. das der schwerer ist als der Rahmen meine Carbon Fullys war klar, hat mich aber diesmal so gar nicht interessiert  bzw. habe ich vor Zusammenbau nicht gewogen, nicht mal das ganze Rad.



lucie schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg beim Finden eines neuen Besitzers.



 Danke ist in Arbeit


----------



## lucie (1. Februar 2019)

mtbbee schrieb:


> also ich weiß nicht, ich würde einen Stahlrahmen eher nach der Geometrie oder sonstigen Vorlieben wählen .. das der schwerer ist als der Rahmen meine Carbon Fullys war klar, hat mich aber diesmal so gar nicht interessiert  bzw. habe ich vor Zusammenbau nicht gewogen, nicht mal das ganze Rad.



Ich habe mir das BFe ja auch wegen der Geo zugelegt und hatte den P7 durchaus auch auf dem Schirm.

Aber gerade weil sich beide Rahmen in den Geodaten nur marginal (auf dem Papier) unterscheiden, wählte ich den leichteren Rahmen und günstiger war er auch noch.


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Aber gerade weil sich beide Rahmen in den Geodaten nur marginal (auf dem Papier) unterscheiden, wählte ich den leichteren Rahmen und günstiger war er auch noch.



Nur marginal unterscheiden die sich aber auch nur, wenn man den BFe incl 25% Sag mit dem P7 statisch vergleicht


----------



## hardtails (1. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> hier haben ein paar Leute den 17'' Rahmen zwischen 6,5 lbs (=2,95kg) und 6,6 lbs (=2,99kg) gewogen:
> https://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/orange-p7-frame-weight-1/
> 
> Könnte sein, dass die Batterien gar nicht leer sind. Die arme Leichtbau-Waage hatte einfach nur Angst




Das ist 8 Jahr alt.
Das ist ein komplett anderer Rahmen.


----------



## lucie (1. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Nur marginal unterscheiden die sich aber auch nur, wenn man den BFe incl 25% Sag mit dem P7 statisch vergleicht



Den theoretischen Werten stehe ich oft etwas skeptisch gegenüber, da die gemessenen Angaben sich oft nur am FW festhalten oder eben statisch gemessen werden. Einbauhöhen und Offset der Gabeln werden dabei nicht berücksichtigt - macht ja auch keinen Sinn, sollen ja einfach nur Richtwerte sein. Einen reelen Vergleich gibt es damit sowieso nicht.

Hatte ja schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, dass z.B. eine ältere Pike Boost 27,5+/29 mit 140mm FW die gleiche Einbauhöhe hat wie eine aktuelle 27,5 Boost mit 160mm FW, Offset ("alt") 51mm zu 46 bzw. 41 (aktuell).
Also, ob jetzt statisch oder mit 25% Sag - mir ziemlich Wurscht, es sind eben nur Richtwerte - was einem wirklich passt, muss man ohnehin erfahren und kostet oft einiges an Lehrgeld.  

Orange hat zumindest den steileren Sitzwinkel, und mit 25% wird er noch steiler. . Den hat Cotic irgendwie verschlafen - kommt aber bestimmt bei Gen.5. 



skwal83 schrieb:


> Das ist 8 Jahr alt.
> Das ist ein komplett anderer Rahmen.



Da man ja auf der Orange Seite keine Gewichtsangaben findet, bin ich auch noch von diesen Gewichtsangaben ausgegangen. Dass sich beim Gewicht nicht viel geändert hat, glaube ich allerdings nicht. Bei der Stahllegierung, die verwendet wird, gehe ich eher davon aus, dass keine gravierende Gewichtsoptimierung vorgenommen wurde.

Allerdings wäre dann das Gewicht doch wieder recht interessant - @mtbbee, könntest Du Deine Waage dann doch noch dazu überreden, mal ein Gewicht anzuzeigen? Bitte, bitte...   

Danke.


----------



## hardtails (1. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Da man ja auf der Orange Seite keine Gewichtsangaben findet, bin ich auch noch von diesen Gewichtsangaben ausgegangen. Dass sich beim Gewicht nicht viel geändert hat, glaube ich allerdings nicht. Bei der Stahllegierung, die verwendet wird, gehe ich eher davon aus, dass keine gravierende Gewichtsoptimierung vorgenommen wurde.
> 
> Allerdings wäre dann das Gewicht doch wieder recht interessant - @mtbbee, könntest Du Deine Waage dann doch noch dazu überreden, mal ein Gewicht anzuzeigen? Bitte, bitte...
> 
> Danke.




Auch bei Stahl passiert in ein paar Jahren ein bisschen veränderung....

Der 2016er Xl Rahmen wiegt mit Schaltauge, Achse und eingepressten Steuersatzteilen ziemlich genau 3kg.


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> O.T. @scylla Genau wegen meiner Sitzwinkelmacke würde mich ja das Gewicht des P7 in S jetzt doch so brennend interessieren, da der ja ohne Sag schon wesentlich steiler angegeben wird als beim BFe mit 25% Sag. Da stehen aber Reynolds 853 Rohre 525ern gegenüber. Ich nehme daher an, dass der aktuelle P7 immer noch ziemlich schwer ist...



Beim BFe ist aber eh nur das Unterrohr Reynolds, nur das Soul hat komplett Reynolds. Das BFe ist über die Generationen immerhin fast ein sattes halbes kg schwerer geworden (mein Gen3 hatte noch 2kg ), wenn das P7 in die andere Richtung gegangen ist, wer weiß, vielleicht haben sie sich jetzt in der Mitte aneinander angenähert? Nichts ist unmöglich.

Vielleicht lohnt sich bei gesteigertem Interesse ja mal eine Nachfrage hier: http://inveloveritas.de/index.php/orange-bikes-deutschland

PS: ich hab das mal aus dem anderen Faden rübergezogen...


----------



## Hendryk (3. Februar 2019)

Da ich nicht , wie die meisten,  also fast allen  hier anwesenden Damen mit so einem so umfassenden Wissen über Rahmenbauweisen und geeigneten Materialien gesegnet bin, ich fahre nach über 40 Jahren  allerfeinster italienischer  Rahmenleichtbaukunst  im RR.  einen  HT Carbonrahmen in diesem unfahrbaren 29" und bedauere die verlorene Zeit auf CrMo  Stahl.

Leicht, robust , agil und spaß ohne ende , für mich jedenfalls,  mit Starrgabel 8,1 kg, meine Lieblingskonfiguration. Mit 120 mm Federgabel  derzeit noch 9,2 kg.
Wenn ich hier nur die Stahl Rahmengewichte anschaue 
Ist da nichts mit passender, leichter und stabiler Geo aus Carbon am Markt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (3. Februar 2019)

Hendryk schrieb:


> Da ich nicht , wie die meisten,  also fast allen  hier anwesenden Damen mit so einem so umfassenden Wissen über Rahmenbauweisen und geeigneten Materialien gesegnet bin, ich fahre nach über 40 Jahren  allerfeinster italienischer  Rahmenleichtbaukunst  im RR.  einen  HT Carbonramen in diesem unfahrbaren 29" und bedauere die verlorene Zeit auf CrMo  Stahl.
> 
> Leicht, robust , agil und spaß ohne ende , für mich jedenfalls,  mit Starrgabel 8,1 kg, meine Lieblingskonfiguration. Mit 120 mm Federgabel  derzeit noch 9,2 kg.
> Wenn ich hier nur die Stahl Rahmengewichte anschaue
> Ist da nichts mit passender, leichter und stabiler Geo aus Carbon am Markt ?



Hast Du schon mal ein potentes, bezahlbares Carbon HT mit einer Longshot-Geometrie z.B. auch für kleinere Mitmenschen irgendwo im Netz gesehen? Dann her mit den Informationen, Marke, Preis, Geo!

Hier geht es nicht um den ultimativen Leichtbau sondern um vertretbare Gewichte für Bikes, die in entsprechendem Gelände zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2019)

Hendryk schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier nur die Stahl Rahmengewichte anschaue
> Ist da nichts mit passender, leichter und stabiler Geo aus Carbon am Markt ?



Was hier gefahren wird sind eher bergab-orientierte Räder, die auch entsprechend stabil ausgelegt sind. So viel Stabilität bräuchte es für viele der leichten Mädels (mich eingeschlossen) nicht unbedingt, wie immer wenn man "von der Stange" kauft sind die Teile halt darauf ausgelegt, dass sie auch mit einem 100kg Menschen on Top nicht zerbröseln. Aber die Geometrie ist halt erwünscht. Immer: Geo vor Gewicht 
CC-Hardtails mit 68-70° Lenkwinkel gibt es en masse in leicht und aus Carbon. Bei Trail/All-Mountain/Enduro/Freeride-Hardtails (wie auch immer man sie nennen will) wird's dann schnell dünne, Auswahl nicht vorhanden. Das Transition Throttle gibt's da, und neuerdings das Santa Chameleon (wenn man auf 29er steht). Beide eher hochpreisig, und die Geo muss einem dann auch noch gefallen... mir würde sie z.B. schonmal bei beiden nicht taugen.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2019)

Tja, that ist the jumping point 

Versuch was mit (Deiner Wunsch) Geo zu finden, in der richtigen Grösse und dann noch in leicht - unmöglich, gibt es einfach nicht! Spätestens beim Gewicht ist Schluss und unsereiner braucht halt keinen Rahmen, der auch einen 100kg Fahrer der 6 Meter Drops springt aushält. Die Hersteller müssen für die Bikes aber (bei entsprechender Freigabe) mit einer Gewährleistung gerade stehen. Da beisst sich die Katze in den Schwanz und wenn man dann einen Rahmen in der richtigen Grösse mit passender Geo gefunden hat (und das ist schon nicht leicht!)  macht man den Kompromiss eben beim Gewicht...

Transition und Santa passen übrigens nicht nur Dir nicht


----------



## Aninaj (3. Februar 2019)

Hendryk schrieb:


> Ist da nichts mit passender, leichter und stabiler Geo aus Carbon am Markt ?



Das ist genau die Frage. Und bisher lautet die Antwort leider nein. Zumindest habe ich bisher nichts gefunden. 
26", was für die meisten kleinen Fahrer/innen einfach die sinnvollste Radgrösse ist, wird vom 29" Hype total verdrängt.  Für den durchschnittlichen männlichen Fahrer mag das eine tolle Entwicklung sein. Für viele Damen ist das aber einfach Unsinn.
Und entsprechend gering ist die Auswahl an kleinen Rahmen (hier 14") bis nicht vorhanden und dann muss Frau eben nehmen was es gibt.


----------



## Athabaske (3. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> und neuerdings das Santa Chameleon (wenn man auf 29er steht).


...soll doch auch mit 27,5+ funktionieren. Und in Alu sind die Preise fast erträglich.


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> ... wird vom 29" Hype total verdrängt.  Für den durchschnittlichen männlichen Fahrer mag das eine tolle Entwicklung sein...



Na schaumer mal. Solche Trends können sich auch wieder totlaufen. Ich kenne bisher mehr (große) Leute, die vom 29er wieder auf 27,5 zurückgegangen sind, als Leute, die dabei geblieben sind 



Athabaske schrieb:


> ...soll doch auch mit 27,5+ funktionieren. Und in Alu sind die Preise fast erträglich.



Das macht die Rahmengeo ansich aber nicht anders und 27,5+ muss man auch mögen 

Alu... es ging um Carbon


----------



## Athabaske (3. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte bisher immer den Eindruck, die Geometrien werden auf 27,5 mit dicken Reifen ausgelegt und dann passt für die die es haben wollen auch ein 29er? Mag mich aber täuschen.


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher immer den Eindruck, die Geometrien werden auf 27,5 mit dicken Reifen ausgelegt und dann passt für die die es haben wollen auch ein 29er? Mag mich aber täuschen.



Das Cameleon würde ich (wenn überhaupt) nur mit 29 als Ballergerät fahren. Für alles andere kann ich mir die Geo nicht vorstellen 
(... Reifen-Sag heißt das Zauberwort. Einen Plusser-Reifen fährt man per Definitionem mit deutlich weniger Druck sonst macht es keinen Sinn. Und wenn man das berücksichtig sind Tretlagerhöhen über Boden unbelastet nur noch schöne Zahlen auf Papier)


----------



## Athabaske (3. Februar 2019)

Aus eigener Anschauung kenne ich das Chameleon nicht. Eigentlich kenne ich sowieso nur das eigene Rad richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. Februar 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Und in Alu sind die Preise fast erträglich.


Das ist übrigens auch in Bezug auf @Hendryk ganz schnöde mein springender Punkt, ich bin nicht bereit für eine Gewichtsersparnis bei verschwindend geringem Angebot sehr viel mehr Geld hinzulegen.
Das hat meine Suche ja schon deutlich gemacht, es gab x Vorschläge in Alu/Stahl, ich kann mich an keines mit Carbon erinnern. Und wenn ich dann praktisch nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen stochern muss, dann ist das für mich nicht alltagstauglich, erst Recht als Anfänger, wo ich explizit auf Erfahrungswerte angewiesen bin, bzw. auf irgendeine Art eine Auswahl brauche, die mich irgendwie durch den Dschungel leitet.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> ich bin nicht bereit für eine Gewichtsersparnis bei verschwindend geringem Angebot sehr viel mehr Geld hinzulegen.



... und selbst wenn Du dazu bereit bist: es gibt (momentan) kein Bike, dass (mir) alle Punkte (Geo, Gewicht, Grösse, gewünschte Standards) erfüllt. Punkt!

Wer  mir das Gegenteil beweisen kann, möge es tun - sehr, sehr gerne lasse ich mich davon überzeugen, dass ich nicht recht habe


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Februar 2019)

(Weniger) Gewicht, pardon, Masse, wird eh überbewertet.


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wer  mir das Gegenteil beweisen kann, möge es tun - sehr, sehr gerne lasse ich mich davon überzeugen, dass ich nicht recht habe



+1 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> (Weniger) Gewicht, pardon, Masse, wird eh überbewertet.



Die Wunschvorstellung hab ich auch immer. Bevor es an 1000hm Tragen geht. Leider zerstört sich die Illusion dann immer wieder aufs Neue


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Wunschvorstellung hab ich auch immer. Bevor es an 1000hm Tragen geht.



Ich hab beim AX dabei einfach die Hirnfunktion ausgeschaltet. Nicht drüber nachdenken wie viele HM, km, Stunden bergauf jetzt vor einem liegen, einfach machen. Da spart man ne Menge Energie, da Hirn, beim benutzen, ja ne Menge davon verbraucht. Gut, das AM damals hatte nur 14,5 kg, da fiel der Rucksack mit seinen 12 kg kaum ins Gewicht. Ich kenne da nen (männlichen) Mitfahrer, der hatte trotz leichterem Bike und Rucksack echte Schwierigkeiten. Weil, wenn es zu stundenlangen Schiebe- und Tragepassagen kam, das Kopfkino lief (und er selbst noch ca. 15 kg "Übergewicht" hatte). Also beim Fahrer selbst fällt (zuviel) Masse schon ins Gewicht. Wie mal einer auf nem Rennen meinte, fängt Leichtbau, sinnvollerweise, beim Fahrer an. OK, da kannst du nichts mehr sparen, also bleibt nur Hirn aus. Auch wenn es schwer fällt.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> da Hirn, beim benutzen, ja ne Menge davon verbraucht.




Gut dass ich da keine Probleme habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (3. Februar 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wer mir das Gegenteil beweisen kann, möge es tun - sehr, sehr gerne lasse ich mich davon überzeugen, dass ich nicht recht habe



+2 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Gut dass ich da keine Probleme habe



Du isst zu wenig Süßigkeiten...


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich hab beim AX dabei einfach die Hirnfunktion ausgeschaltet. Nicht drüber nachdenken wie viele HM, km, Stunden bergauf jetzt vor einem liegen, einfach machen. Da spart man ne Menge Energie, da Hirn, beim benutzen, ja ne Menge davon verbraucht. Gut, das AM damals hatte nur 14,5 kg, da fiel der Rucksack mit seinen 12 kg kaum ins Gewicht. Ich kenne da nen (männlichen) Mitfahrer, der hatte trotz leichterem Bike und Rucksack echte Schwierigkeiten. Weil, wenn es zu stundenlangen Schiebe- und Tragepassagen kam, das Kopfkino lief (und er selbst noch ca. 15 kg "Übergewicht" hatte). Also beim Fahrer selbst fällt (zuviel) Masse schon ins Gewicht. Wie mal einer auf nem Rennen meinte, fängt Leichtbau, sinnvollerweise, beim Fahrer an. OK, da kannst du nichts mehr sparen, also bleibt nur Hirn aus. Auch wenn es schwer fällt.



Ist ja nu nicht so, dass ich wegen 1-2kg mehr am Rad irgendwelche Probleme hätte hoch oder runter zu kommen. Aber leichter macht (mir) einfach deutlich mehr Spaß (nicht nur bergauf).


----------



## Athabaske (3. Februar 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Also beim Fahrer selbst fällt (zuviel) Masse schon ins Gewicht.


Geil, da habe ich Potential das Euch wohl total abgeht...


----------



## Martina H. (3. Februar 2019)




----------



## brmlm (4. Februar 2019)

https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/bikes/sonder-transmitter-carbon-frame-only

Das Sonder Transmitter gäbe es noch in Karbon.
Ok, die Geo ist im vergleich zum BFE sicherlich nicht besonders lang/flach, aber zumindest kein 70 Grad Lenkwinkel

Edit: SORRY! sollte wohl vor dem Schreiben prüfen das ich im Lady Forum bin
Bei mir ist der Rahmen dazumal ausgeschieden da für mich das M ein zu langes Sitzrohr hat und S zu kurz ist.


----------



## Aninaj (4. Februar 2019)

Mit 650b+ aber eigentlich auch ein 29" Rahmen...


----------



## lucie (5. Februar 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Mit 650b+ aber eigentlich auch ein 29" Rahmen...



Woraus entnimmst Du das? Nur weil 2.8er Schlappen da reinpassen? CS mit 425mm und WB mit 113,9mm sind jetzt nicht gerade lang.
Der Rahmen hat ein gerades Sitzrohr, ist damit zumindest schnippistützenfreundlicher bei unterschiedlichen Verstellwegen.

Die aktuellen RS Gabeln mit Boost haben immerhin eine niedrigere Einbauhöhe (sollte der  27,5" Gabeln mit 100x15 entsprechen) als die ersten RS Boost Gabel, die für 27,5/29" ausgelegt waren.

Das Sitzrohr finde ich leider immer noch zu lang, aber sonst passt das schon ganz gut.

Abgesehen davon, 26 - 27,5 - 29 irgendwie verschwimmen die Grenzen da doch inzwischen sowieso. Der Unterschied 26" zu 29" sollte aber auf jeden Fall zu merken sein.

Ich fahre ja an zwei HT Bikes Plusbereifung, der Unterschied zum 26" ist schon spürbar, dennoch fahren sich beide komfortabel und sind immer noch wendig genug. Sie haben nach meinem Empfinden für mein Rumgeeiere mehr Reserven.

Nur für Personen unter 165/160cm halte ich es seitens der Bikeindustrie nach wie vor für völlig bekloppt, 26" in die Wüste zu schicken.

Zum reinen Rumtricksen würde ich nämlich auch eher wieder einen 26 Zöller haben wollen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...


----------



## Martina H. (5. Februar 2019)

Das Sonder ist schon gar nicht mal so schlecht:

Sitzrohr kürzer, Reach ein bisschen länger, Sitzwinkel etwas steiler, bisschen mehr Stack, etwas mehr Platz für Reifen - dann tät es (mir) schon gut gefallen. Zumal es beim Gewicht ganz vorne ist 

Danke für den Tip


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2019)

Ich stimme euch zu, für mich wirkt das Sonder eigentlich ansich ganz stimmig. Ist halt eine eher konservative Geo, daher wäre es für mich raus. Aber sonst sicher ein sehr guter Tipp, die Firma hatte ich überhaupt garnicht auf der Reihe.


----------



## hardtails (5. Februar 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Das Sonder ist schon gar nicht mal so schlecht:
> 
> Sitzrohr kürzer, Reach ein bisschen länger, Sitzwinkel etwas steiler, bisschen mehr Stack, etwas mehr Platz für Reifen - dann tät es (mir) schon gut gefallen. Zumal es beim Gewicht ganz vorne ist
> 
> Danke für den Tip



Kona honzo cr angucken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (5. Februar 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Das Sonder ist schon gar nicht mal so schlecht:
> 
> Sitzrohr kürzer, Reach ein bisschen länger, Sitzwinkel etwas steiler, bisschen mehr Stack, etwas mehr Platz für Reifen - dann tät es (mir) schon gut gefallen. Zumal es beim Gewicht ganz vorne ist
> 
> Danke für den Tip



 Gehen doch 2.8er rein lt. HP.


----------



## lucie (5. Februar 2019)

Gehen doch 2.8er rein - gut mit Einschränkungen, muss man eben probieren.
2.6er Reifen sind doch aber perfekt für die meisten Nutzer, will ja nicht jeder Plus.


----------



## Martina H. (5. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Gehen doch 2.8er rein lt. HP.



Zitat von HP:

<<The Transmitter frame is suited to a low profile 2.8” tyre or aggressive 2.6” tyres, some larger 2.8”s may rub the chainstays in use>>

Wenn sie schon schreiben, dass es scheuern kann..


----------



## Athabaske (5. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Nur für Personen unter 165/160cm halte ich es seitens der Bikeindustrie nach wie vor für völlig bekloppt, 26" in die Wüste zu schicken.


...meine Mädels fahren 27,5 in ihren Pyro-Bikes und kommen damit super zurecht. Gerade in trickreichem Gelände. Und eine ist gerade mal knapp 160, die andere sogar kleiner.

die Vorgängerversionen von:

https://pyrobikes.de/B16-275


----------



## lucie (5. Februar 2019)

Was verstehst Du unter trickreichem Gelände?

Ich verstehe darunter schon heftige Stufen, stark verblocktes Terrain, sehr enge Spitzkehren, in denen man ggf. Umsetzen muss etc. Da ist man froh über jeden Zentimeter, um den man den Sattel noch weiter nach unten bekommt und sich dann nicht noch einen Abdruck vom HR-Reifen am Allerwertestenden einhandelt.


  

Ich selbst bin 167cm groß.

Eine Sattelrohrlänge von 400mm (aktuelles Modell, vorher 350mm) und ein Lenkwinkel von 70° stehen für mich komplett außer Diskussion, wenn es um Fahren in heftigem Gelände geht.


----------



## lucie (5. Februar 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Zitat von HP:
> 
> <<The Transmitter frame is suited to a low profile 2.8” tyre or aggressive 2.6” tyres, some larger 2.8”s may rub the chainstays in use>>
> 
> Wenn sie schon schreiben, dass es scheuern kann..



...bei manchen 2.8er Schlappen...

Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## Athabaske (5. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du unter trickreichem Gelände?


...ungefähr das, was Du auf den Bildern gezeigt hast.


----------



## lucie (5. Februar 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ungefähr das, was Du auf den Bildern gezeigt hast.



Und das fahren Deine Mädels mit 'nem 70° Lenkwinkel und 100mm FW? Alle Achtung. Da würde man beim ersten Fotos im besten Fall eher Aufsetzen, im schlechtesten einen Kopfstand fabrizieren. Aber gut, ich kann auch keine Fahrtechnik...


----------



## Martina H. (5. Februar 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Kona honzo cr angucken....



Wenn dann ja eher das Big Honzo, Honzo ist ja 29.

Auf alle Fälle schön kurzes Sitzrohr, Lenkwinkel zu steil und Geo immer mit 29erGabeleinbaulänge angegeben. Das kann beim Selbstaufbau die Geo ordentlich verzerren , dadurch auch zu hoher Stack, schöner Reach (und ob ich mich an die Hängebauchschweinoptik gewohnen könnte? Ich weiss nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (5. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Woraus entnimmst Du das? Nur weil 2.8er Schlappen da reinpassen? CS mit 425mm und WB mit 113,9mm sind jetzt nicht gerade lang.



Muss zugeben ich habe mich mit 650b+ noch nicht viel auseinandergesetzt, aber immer wenn ich es gesehen habe, waren es Rahmen, die sowohl 650b+ als auch 29" können. Und so ist in meinem Kopf 650b+ direkt mit 29" verbunden. 

Erschien mir bisher auch logisch, da ja die dicken 650b+ Reifen von der Höhe ähnlich hoch bauen, wie normale (was immer das heißen mag  ) 29". Meine 650b Gravelreifen (38c) bauen auch ähnlich hoch wie meine 28" (29") Rennradreifen und werden im gleichen Rahmen gefahren. Also, wenn mir 29" zu groß erscheinen, warum sollten dann 650b+ plötzlich besser sein?


----------



## lucie (6. Februar 2019)

Da hast Du schon recht, deswegen unterscheiden sich die Rahmen von der Geo her ja nicht unbedingt, nur weil Plusreifen reinpassen
Bestes Beispiel: aktuelles Cotic BFe 650B. Ich fahre es mit 2.8er Reifen (lt. HP passen 2.6er rein), ein 3.0er passt aber ebenso, wird aber schon etwas knapp.

Sollte demnach dann auch bedeuten, dass auch ein 29er reinpassen sollte, ist aber eigentlich kein 29er Rahmen.
Wie gesagt, die Grenzen verschwimmen und die Unterschiede sind entsprechend marginal.

Ich hätte lieber ein 26+ mit passender Geo, gibt's aber leider nicht - noch nicht.   Trotzdem finde ich, fährt sich ein Plus HT einfach nur ganz witzig, über den Sinn kann man sicher streiten.


----------



## HTWolfi (6. Februar 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Erschien mir bisher auch logisch, da ja die dicken 650b+ Reifen von der Höhe ähnlich hoch bauen, wie normale (was immer das heißen mag  ) 29".


Zu dem Thema:
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/05/08/der-275-plus-irrtum-oder-womit-ibis-recht-hat/

Meiner Meinung nach hat das Santa Cruz beim Chameleon gut gelöst.
Je nach Reifengröße (27,5+ / 29) gibt es unterschiedliche Ausfallenden. Tretlagerabsenkung 47 mm bzw. 55 mm. Die Kettenstrebenlänge ist ebenfalls variabel.


----------



## Athabaske (6. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Und das fahren Deine Mädels mit 'nem 70° Lenkwinkel und 100mm FW? Alle Achtung. Da würde man beim ersten Fotos im besten Fall eher Aufsetzen, im schlechtesten einen Kopfstand fabrizieren. Aber gut, ich kann auch keine Fahrtechnik...


Bilder dahingehend exakt zu interpretieren ist immer schwer. Beide fahren auf einem Niveau, das ihnen Erwachsene normalerweise nicht zutrauen (vielleicht auch weil das eigene Weltbild dabei ins Schwanken gerät).

Und ja, ich halte Fahrtechnik für wichtiger als Fahrwerkstechnik. Die Feinheiten von Geometrie oder Fahrwerk kann meiner Ansicht nach nur ein kleiner Kreis der Sportler tatsächlich ausloten. Bei unter 40 kg ist auch der Federweg nicht wirklich entscheident, sie kommen mit ihren 110 mm gut zurecht. Im Normalfall hatte ich im vergangenen Jahr tatsächlich Probleme mit dem ungefederten Rad an beiden dranzubleiben. Auch die Jüngste mit ihrem 24" Rad fährt teilweise Stufen die hochskaliert auf Erwachsene furchteinflößend sind.


----------



## lucie (6. Februar 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Und ja, ich halte Fahrtechnik für wichtiger als Fahrwerkstechnik. Die Feinheiten von Geometrie oder Fahrwerk kann meiner Ansicht nach nur ein kleiner Kreis der Sportler tatsächlich ausloten.



Volle Zustimmung, Fahrtechnik ersetzt auf jeden Fall Federweg. Nur ist sicher oft auch die Geo mitentscheidend, ob man bestimmte Schlüsselstellen fahren kann oder nicht. Das Kopfkino kommt dann noch erschwerend hinzu.

Ich habe nix gegen 650B, fahre inzwischen selbst zwei davon. Wenn ich keiner wäre, würde ich aber, wie schon geschrieben, lieber einen 26 Zöller im Stall haben wollen. Aber da macht wohl die liebe Bikeindustrie nicht mit.


----------



## Fasani (7. Februar 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Beide fahren auf  Auch die Jüngste mit ihrem 24" Rad fährt teilweise Stufen die hochskaliert auf Erwachsene furchteinflößend sind.


Da habe die Kiddies ja eh noch den enormen Vorteil, dass sie in der Regel das Kopfkino gut im Griff haben. Wenn ich mir so angucke, was die neunjährige mit meinem Pony veranstaltet, da halte ich mir manchmal die Augen zu und schicke Stoßgebete in den Himmel.  Aber sie ist mit so einem Selbstvertrauen dabei, "ich falle ja nicht runter". Aber ich schweife ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (7. Februar 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung, Fahrtechnik ersetzt auf jeden Fall Federweg. Nur ist sicher oft auch die Geo mitentscheidend, ob man bestimmte Schlüsselstellen fahren kann oder nicht. Das Kopfkino kommt dann noch erschwerend hinzu.



Genau  und genau deshalb ist das Orange P7 verkauft . Fürs Kopfkino fahre eben lieber das 160 mm Fully oder gar das 200 mm . Der neuen Besitzerin wünsche ich viel Spaß mit meinem Hardtail


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. Februar 2019)

Werkstattlernkurve ist, wenn man eine Sache versucht maximal kompliziert zu lösen und deswegen von ganz vorne anfangen darf. 
Hiermit werde ich lernen, wie man ein Kabel durch eine Hülle zieht und eine Variostütze verkabelt.
Weil ich nicht geglaubt und deswegen erst zu spät probiert hab, dass Kabel und Eisennubsi (das, was mit der Vario verbunden wird) durch den Gummistopfer gehen, der das Loch im Rahmen verschließt. Obwohl es total logisch ist, dass es gehen muss, weil wer nimmt bitte alles dafür auseinander? Achja, ich. 
Aber hey, es gibt sicher schlimmeres und wenigstens kann ich trotzdem mit dem Rad fahren. Und ich werde danach total kluk sein in Bezug auf die Lev Si. Yay.

Frage: Welcher Luftdruck wäre ratsam bei 2.6 vorne und 2.5 hinten und tubeless? Irgendwie fehlt mir da eine vernünftige Referenz. Trails sind teils ziemlich steinig und rutschig, mit vielen Wurzeln.

Und was wäre ein empfehlenswerter Tourenreifen für ein XC? Ich will es langsam wieder rückbauen auf schnell und Tour, wahrscheinlich würde ich damit maximalst S1 fahren, eher wirds gemütlich mit viel Forstweg und S0-Pfaden. Es wurde anno mit Nobby Nick/Rocket Ron ausgeliefert, die wären für diese Anforderungen auch echt ok. Wie ist der Cross King von Continental im Vergleich?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Februar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Und was wäre ein empfehlenswerter Tourenreifen für ein XC? Ich will es langsam wieder rückbauen auf schnell und Tour, wahrscheinlich würde ich damit maximalst S1 fahren, eher wirds gemütlich mit viel Forstweg und S0-Pfaden. Es wurde anno mit Nobby Nick/Rocket Ron ausgeliefert, die wären für diese Anforderungen auch echt ok. Wie ist der Cross King von Continental im Vergleich?



Fahre im Winter am Bird vorne Mountain King und hinten Cross King. Allerdings nehmen sich diese zwei nicht mehr viel, beim alten X-King war da noch ein echter Unterschied.
Im Sommer bin ich auf dem alten Canyon  vorne X King und hinten Race King gefahren jeweils in Racesport. Hat irre Spaß gemacht weil da richtig was vorwärts geht  Werde dann am Bird sobald es trocken wird den Cross King nach vorne packen und hinten wieder den Race King probieren.

Am Fully werde ich im Sommer auch mal den Cross King Protection hinten probieren.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Februar 2019)

Habe gerade günstig einen gebrauchten Satz geschossen sind 27,5" in 2,3 mit Protection.
Man sieht die Außenstollen sind ordentlich gewachsen 
Er ist auch schön voluminös und fährt sich somit am Hardtail sehr bequem. Der alte Mountain King ist in 2,25 dagegen ein Hänfling  Race King passt vom Volumen auch ganz gut zum Cross King auch wenn er nur 2,2 hat.


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2019)

Für was "schnelles" mag ich die Michelin-Reifen ganz gern, weil die schön berechenbare Kurveneigenschaften und auch eine tolle Karkasse haben (Marke "5cm gut gedämpfter Federweg"). Im Sommer Wild Race'R2 am Hinterrad, der rollt richtig super und hat bei trocken-hartem Untergrund sogar Grip wie ein Großer. Um mich nicht im Einsatzgebiet zu beschneiden tu ich mir dazu einen potenten Vorderreifen drauf (z.B. Wild Rock'R2). Weil der Rollwiderstand am Vorderrad eh nicht so auffällt ist das immer noch ziemlich flott, und es geht solange es trocken ist alles an Trails problemlos. Bei Nässe muss man halt vorsichtiger sein weil's jetzt nicht unbedingt die weichste Gummimischung ist. Nur bei Matsch gibt der Race'R halt recht schnell auf mangels Profiltiefe. Mein Mann fährt den Force AM, auch am Vorderrad, im Sommer für alles was im Heimrevier an Trails daher kommt. Der kann im Gegensatz zum Race'R auch bei Nässe noch viel und rollt nicht deutlich viel schlechter.

Für reine Forstpisten/S0 Anwendung ist Grip allerdings eh egal, Hauptsache rollt. Da könnte man im Michelin Sortiment auch auf Jet XCR v/h gehen. Man sollte sich dann halt nur sicher sein, dass man nicht doch aus Reflex mal in einen schönen Steiltrail neben der Piste einbiegen will (oder entsprechend Rutschresistent sein)


----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. Februar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Werkstattlernkurve ist, wenn man eine Sache versucht maximal kompliziert zu lösen und deswegen von ganz vorne anfangen darf.


Wenigstens hat das dazu geführt, dass ich mir einen Southpaw bestellt hab. Da ich ne 1fach-Schaltung hab, ist das die deutlich sinnigere Remote für die Variostütze und jetzt ist ja eh alles auseinandergenommen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Februar 2019)

Ist doch was anderes, wenn man nicht alleine durch die Gegend gurkt, wo zumindest ich doch eher..Zurückhaltung wahre (außer, ich bin dämlich und knall wo runter, aber davon bin ich glaube ich geheilt). Das Bird wurde dann mal am Sonntag richtig ausgeführt und hat mir vor allen Dingen gezeigt, dass ich halt noch Erfahrung und Technik brauche, aber schon gut dabei bin. Das Bike selber hat mir in teils echt hakligen Passagen unglaubliches Selbstbewusstsein gegeben (teils zuviel, aber Lehmboden ist weich ), hab damit auch schon meine ersten Hüpfer getan (klein, aber beide Reifen in der Luft, wie spaßig ist das bitte?) und freu mich wie Bolle, dass die Saison so allmählich am Durchstarten ist.
Auf jeden Fall war die Entscheidung gut, den Lenker noch etwas höherzusetzen, besonders bei steil/rutschig hatte ich doch das Gefühl, dass ich so bessere Kontrolle hatte. Aber schon abgefahren, was Geometrie ausmacht, mit dem Canyon bin ich auch gerne wo runter, aber mit dem Bird ist die Entscheidung soviel schneller da, abgesehen davon, dass es sich bergab einfach mal null aus der Ruhe bringen lässt.

Was mich grade etwas nervt ist, dass die Sattelstütze absackt, was wie ich vermute an der Reduzierhülle liegen könnte. Könnte ich auch bei Alu auf Alu Carbonpaste verwenden oder gibts noch Tricks abseits von Schraube an der Sattelklemme zuknallen? Letzteres sorgt dann halt dafür, dass die Vario spinnt.
Ultimo werde ich eh eine passende Variostütze kaufen, auch weil ich mehr Hub brauche, aber das dauert noch und bis dahin ist es beim Pedalieren echt nervig und knieunfreundlich, dass die Stütze still und heimlich immer wieder die 1-2cm runtersackt.

Dass das Bike eine Engländerin ist, wurde mir dann heute sehr deutlich vor die Nase gesetzt, der Brexit rückt näher, und ich bin doch am Überlegen, ob ich gewisse Teile wie Schaltauge auf Vorrat lege.
@greenhorn-biker wie machst du das, btw allgemein Besitzerinnen von Rädern aus UK? 
Hatte jetzt mal paar Schaltaugen und diese Abdeckungen für das Loch an der Sattelstütze in den Warenkorb gelegt, mal schaun, es scheint ja momentan alles möglich zu sein, dass es ab dem 29.3. ne Übergangsfrist von zwei Jahren gibt oder halt nicht. So oder so würde es denke ich eh nicht schaden, so ein par Kleinigkeiten parat zu haben, ein Schaltauge hatte ich ja schon mitbestellt zum Bike.


----------



## Aninaj (18. Februar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Dass das Bike eine Engländerin ist, wurde mir dann heute sehr deutlich vor die Nase gesetzt, der Brexit rückt näher, und ich bin doch am Überlegen, ob ich gewisse Teile wie Schaltauge auf Vorrat lege.
> @greenhorn-biker wie machst du das, btw allgemein Besitzerinnen von Rädern aus UK?
> Hatte jetzt mal paar Schaltaugen und diese Abdeckungen für das Loch an der Sattelstütze in den Warenkorb gelegt, mal schaun, es scheint ja momentan alles möglich zu sein, dass es ab dem 29.3. ne Übergangsfrist von zwei Jahren gibt oder halt nicht. So oder so würde es denke ich eh nicht schaden, so ein par Kleinigkeiten parat zu haben, ein Schaltauge hatte ich ja schon mitbestellt zum Bike.



Also ich habe immer ein Ersatzschaltauge und gut ist. Zum einen, passiert es ja nicht ständig, dass man sich das Schaltauge verbiegt und zum anderen, kann man das auch wieder richten (lassen). Außerdem könntest du mal bei Schaltauge.de schauen, ob es das passende nicht auch dort gibt.

Für deine Sattelstütze kannst du Carbonpaste verwenden. Vorher schauen, dass du alles ordentlich entfettest.


----------



## Athabaske (19. Februar 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Schaltauge.de


...habe noch nie woanders gekauft.

Seit ich denken kann, habe ich immer ein passendes Auge im Rucksack und noch nie gebraucht. Alle Fälle bei denen eines nützlich gewesen wäre, hatten die Betreffenden keines dabei. Darum ist es wie beim Regenschirm. Wenn man es hat, passiert nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Februar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Dass das Bike eine Engländerin ist, wurde mir dann heute sehr deutlich vor die Nase gesetzt, der Brexit rückt näher, und ich bin doch am Überlegen, ob ich gewisse Teile wie Schaltauge auf Vorrat lege.
> @greenhorn-biker wie machst du das, btw allgemein Besitzerinnen von Rädern aus UK?
> Hatte jetzt mal paar Schaltaugen und diese Abdeckungen für das Loch an der Sattelstütze in den Warenkorb gelegt, mal schaun, es scheint ja momentan alles möglich zu sein, dass es ab dem 29.3. ne Übergangsfrist von zwei Jahren gibt oder halt nicht. So oder so würde es denke ich eh nicht schaden, so ein par Kleinigkeiten parat zu haben, ein Schaltauge hatte ich ja schon mitbestellt zum Bike.


Also ich hatte mir beim Kauf auch ein Schaltauge mibestellt, das muss reichen 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin hatte ich bisher auch noch nie eins gebraucht, liegt wohl an meiner defensiven Fahrweise


----------



## Athabaske (19. Februar 2019)

...die Schaltwerke stehen heute auch nicht mehr so über wie das früher der Fall war.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Februar 2019)

@ Schaltauge.de

Cool, war zwar ne längere Suche (es gibt sehr spannend aussehende Schaltaugen, ich war allerdings froh, dass ich mir nicht alle 470 oder so angucken musste), aber sie haben es sogar.



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin hatte ich bisher auch noch nie eins gebraucht, liegt wohl an meiner defensiven Fahrweise


Ich geh jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch nicht davon aus, dass ich einen irgend nennenswerten Verbrauch haben werde (dann sollte ich mir lieber über ganz andere Dinge Gedanken machen) und mit einer einfach zugänglichen Quelle ist es dann eh entspannt.

@Aninaj
 Cool, hab mir mal so ein Minibeutelchen bestellt und hoffe mal, dass es damit dann hält.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Februar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Und was wäre ein empfehlenswerter Tourenreifen für ein XC? Ich will es langsam wieder rückbauen auf schnell und Tour, wahrscheinlich würde ich damit maximalst S1 fahren, eher wirds gemütlich mit viel Forstweg und S0-Pfaden. Es wurde anno mit Nobby Nick/Rocket Ron ausgeliefert, die wären für diese Anforderungen auch echt ok. Wie ist der Cross King von Continental im Vergleich?


Was für ein Satz ist es denn geworden?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Februar 2019)

Whoops, danke, die Rückmeldung fehlt, auch wenn ich noch nix bestellt habe.
Wird wohl wirklich der Cross King werden und ich probier einfach mal hinten den Race King.  Muss dan zwar schauen, wie ich die aktuellen Mäntel des Canyon "verbrauche", aber im Zweifel findet sich schon ein Abnehmer bei mir im Umfeld.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (5. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich hier mal mit rein 

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem passenden Trail- und Touren-Hardtail für mich (165cm).
Mein Enduro ist dann für den Weg zur Arbeit und die Gegend direkt vor der Haustür hier doch etwas zu viel.
Bisher gefallen mir:

- Pole Taival
- Orange Crush
- Alutech Cheaptrick
- Last Forward

von der Anforderungen her wären das mal die Eckdaten:

- 120mm-150mm Federweg
- 29" (Reifenbreite 2.3-2.4 reicht)
- gerne langer Reach und flacher Lenkwinkel 
- 1x11 oder 1x12 Schaltung
- Preis sollte so grob 2500 nicht übersteigen

Habt Ihr noch gute Vorschläge?


----------



## Aninaj (5. März 2019)

BIRD


----------



## scylla (5. März 2019)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Mein Enduro ist dann für den Weg zur Arbeit und die Gegend direkt vor der Haustür hier doch etwas zu viel.
> Bisher gefallen mir:
> 
> - Pole Taival
> ...



Ich wundere mich gerade... das Enduro (Fully nehme ich an) ist für den geplanten Einsatz zu viel, aber in deiner Auswahl finden sich ausschließlich recht radikal abfahrtslastige Vollgas-Enduro (Hardtails) ? 
Wenn man mal beachtet, dass die Geometrie den Hauptteil des Einsatzbereichs ausmacht und Federweg nicht so entscheidend ist, sind die zur Auswahl stehenden Enduro-Räder dann nicht genauso "zu viel" wie das derzeitige Enduro? Oder anders gefragt, wäre es da nicht günstiger und zielführender einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit gut rollenden CC-Reifen fürs derzeitige Enduro anzuschaffen um damit den Arbeitsweg zu bestreiten, als noch ein zweites Enduro daneben zu stellen... sofern es nicht einfach darum geht auch noch ein Hardtail zu haben (dann würd ich's natürlich sofort verstehen )

Ich finde, die sehr flachen/langen modernen Geometrien funktionieren entweder mit Knallgas oder im Steilen gut. Für gemäßigteres Terrain macht eine gemäßigtere Geo (samt leichterem Rad) mehr Spaß. Nur meine Meinung 

Dann auch noch 29er bei deiner Körpergröße und einigermaßen viel Federweg, ist zumindest kritisch...hast du schonmal nachgemessen/gerechnet ob das überhaupt ausgeht ohne sich Lenkerüberhöhung und Chopperfeeling einzuhandeln?


----------



## lucie (5. März 2019)

Das Cheaptrick finde ich allein von den Geodaten her für Deine Körpergröße nicht gerade optimal.


  

Das gilt ebenso für die Geo des Last.

 

Das Alutech hat ein ziemlich langes Sitzrohr, das Last hat einen extrem langen Radstand. Beide Rahmen wären nicht meine Wahl für ein gemäßigtes HT. 
Dasselbe gilt für das Pole. Alle aufgeführten Rahmen haben eine eher bergablastige Geo und fallen eigentlich nicht in Deine angegebene Wunschkategorie.

Bei Deiner Größe würde ich, wie auch schon @scylla schrieb, von einem 29er absehen - es wird schwer, die Front flach zu halten, weiß ja nicht, mit wieviel FW Du unterwegs sein möchtest.

Das Orange würde ziemlich genau das sein, was Du eigentlich suchst. Alternativ, wie auch schon erwähnt das Bird.
Es gibt sicher auch noch andere Rahmen, die Deine Anforderungen erfüllen. Inzwischen hat ja fast jeder Hersteller ein 650B Hardtail im Programm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (5. März 2019)

Cotic Soul
Commencal Meta HT
Nukeproof Scout 275
Dartmoor Hornet
Ragley Blue Pig oder Marley
...


----------



## Aninaj (5. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Das Alutech hat ein ziemlich langes Sitzrohr


410 würde ich jetzt nicht als ziemlich lang für eine TourenHT sehen. Da geht locker noch ne 160er Stütze rein. (Silke hat lange Beine  )



lucie schrieb:


> Alle aufgeführten Rahmen haben eine eher bergablastige Geo und fallen eigentlich nicht in Deine angegebene Wunschkategorie.



Das sehe ich schon eher als Punkt, der noch zu klären wäre.
@*Miss Geschick* bist du sicher, dass du 150mm Federweg möchtest? Oder doch eher was Schnelles für ne Runde durch den Wald. Da gehen 100-120 mm auch ziemlich gut. Würde zumindest nach dem ersten Gefühl besser zu deinem Plan passen.



scylla schrieb:


> Dann auch noch 29er bei deiner Körpergröße und einigermaßen viel Federweg, ist zumindest kritisch...hast du schonmal nachgemessen/gerechnet ob das überhaupt ausgeht ohne sich Lenkerüberhöhung und Chopperfeeling einzuhandeln?


Da Silke schon nen 29er fährt, brauchen wir hier glaube keine Diskussionen darüber führen, ob das bei 165 sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Sie scheint sich darauf wohl zu fühlen, also warum dann nicht das HT (und gerade da würde es in meinen Augen noch am ehesten passen) auch in 29".


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (5. März 2019)

Hallo,

also ein 29er soll es sein 
Ich fahre als Fully das G15 von Nicolai. Hatte vorher das Ion16 und fühle mich auf dem G15 viel wohler von der Geometrie her.
Ein 27,5 ist definitiv draußen. Ich mag die Geschwindigkeit der 29er. 120mm Federweg reicht mir, mehr muss nicht sein. Allerdings haben irgendwie alle Räder die mir gefallen 130-150mm.
Ich will mit dem Rad über Forstwege und über leichte Trails, gerne aber auch bergauf  Trails hat es bei uns nur bis max S1.
Bergauf hab ich inzwischen die lange Geometrie des Nicolai zu schätzen gelernt. Ebenso wie bergab.
Und wie Scylla schon geschrieben hat hätte ich einfach gern noch ein HT dazu als Zweitbike


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2019)

Naja, wenn du schon Nicolai fährst, warum nicht das Argon GTB? 29", längere Geo, 120 mm Gabelfederweg...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...TDBVlIvds86sJechKrGvBaRO92P59rIF4NeLk/pubhtml

Ich mag die längere Geo vom Argon auch sehr gerne. Allerdings mit 26" und 160 mm Gabelfederweg. Fährt bergauf leichter und lockerer als mein Helius. Die 16 kg merke ich nicht.


----------



## lucie (5. März 2019)

Wie ist denn die SL von @*Miss Geschick* ?

Wenn das HT nicht nur für Touren genutzt werden soll, und davon gehe ich aus, würde ich bei 165cm Körpergröße kein Sitzrohr >400mm empfehlen. Es geht ja nicht allein darum, welche Sattelstütze mit welchem Hub verbaut werden kann, sondern auch darum, dass je nach Sattelstütze aufgrund des Aufbaus noch ca. 2-3cm hinzukommen, um die man die Stütze eben nicht weiter absenken kann.
Zum reinen Touren würde ich wiederum eher eine starre Stütze verbauen, drückt auch das Gewicht ein wenig nach unten. 

Ich selbst, 168cm SL 82cm, fühle mich bei 380-400mm recht wohl - muss aber natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



> Da @*Miss Geschick*  schon nen 29er fährt, brauchen wir hier glaube keine Diskussionen darüber führen, ob das bei 165 sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Sie scheint sich darauf wohl zu fühlen, also warum dann nicht das HT (und gerade da würde es in meinen Augen noch am ehesten passen) auch in 29".



Informationen helfen vorab immer.


----------



## lucie (5. März 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du schon Nicolai fährst, warum nicht das Argon GTB? 29", längere Geo, 120 mm Gabelfederweg...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...TDBVlIvds86sJechKrGvBaRO92P59rIF4NeLk/pubhtml
> 
> Ich mag die längere Geo vom Argon auch sehr gerne. Allerdings mit 26" und 160 mm Gabelfederweg. Fährt bergauf leichter und lockerer als mein Helius. Die 16 kg merke ich nicht.



Na dann auf zum Zweitbike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (6. März 2019)

Ich habe eine 77er Schrittlänge.
Mein jetziges Fully hat ein 420er Sitzrohr und ich fahre damit eine 160er Bikeyoke. Geht ohne Probleme. 
Und nein, ich sitze da auch nicht wie auf nem Hollandrad drauf ;-) Das G15 passt einfach nur sehr gut.

Das Argon GTB könnte mir auch gefallen, ist allerdings preislich nicht drin :-(

Wir sind Anfang Mai am Gardasee unterwegs. Vielleicht schau ich da einfach mal was es so hat und was gut passen würde. Ist ja zum Glück nicht mehr so lange bis dahin.


----------



## Martina H. (6. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich finde, die sehr flachen/langen modernen Geometrien funktionieren entweder mit Knallgas oder im Steilen gut. Für gemäßigteres Terrain macht eine gemäßigtere Geo (samt leichterem Rad) mehr Spaß. Nur meine Meinung



Na, nachdem mein Customprojekt ja jetzt auf Eis liegt, vertiefen wir das doch mal - ist ja für die Damen hier evtl. auch interessant 

Aber um diesen Thread nicht zu sprengen, ziehe ich mal um: Geo Diskussion und Fragen


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. März 2019)

Ich bin momentan immer lauter darüber am nachdenken, ob ich das Bird auf 160mm umrüste. Eigentlich wollte ich gerne eine Fox 36, weil ich die Fox am Canyon schon super finde und mir die Marke allgemein ganz sympathisch ist, allerdings habe ich beim Recherchieren sowas gelesen wie "straff" "racig" und...komme etwas ins Grübeln. Ist das dann eher etwas, mit dem man irgendwo mit Highspeed runterbrettert, dh alles, was ich mit einem Hardtail eher nicht machen würde und ich wäre mit einer Lyrik besser aufgehoben? 
Die Fox hätte schonmal eine geringere Einbauhöhe und würde damit auch die Geo nicht allzu sehr verändern. Wobei ich mir grade nicht vorstellen kann, dass der Unterschied zwischen 542 bei der Revelation und zum Beispiel 552 bei der Lyrik (und 549 bei der Fox) so exorbitant groß wäre. So als Geo-Noob. 
Lenkwinkel ohne Sag würde sich von Rev zu Lyrik von 64.5 auf 64.1 verändern, mit Sag von 66.5 auf 66.2.
Beim Sitzwinkel wären es 74 zu 73.6 ohne Sag und mit von 76 zu 75.7

Da ich mit dem Bird viel Spaß in Beerfelden hatte (auch wenn ich immer noch ein Dropschisshase bin, es sei denn ich fall einen runter, weil blind ), würde ich es definitiv gerne weiter in Bikeparks ausführen und dann eben auch Richtung Sprünge/Drops arbeiten.


----------



## scylla (25. März 2019)

Zur Fox 36 kann bestimmt @Adra kommentieren, die hatte sie letztens mal gelobt. Man muss wohl aufpassen welches Modelljahr, scheinbar waren die alten eher straff aber die neuen nicht mehr. Hörensagen.
Ich kenne nur die neue Lyrik (RC2), selbige finde ich auch nach ausgiebigem Testen bei 2 Wochen Gestolper auf den Kanaren im Werkszustand noch sehr geil (was bei mir einiges heißen möchte, weil ich bisher bei jeder Gabel das Bedürfnis hatte irgendwas daran zu ändern ). Wenn man möchte kann man sie mittels der externen Druckstufen-Versteller sehr soft abstimmen, im Vergleich zur früheren RCT3 Dämpfung gibt es nun einen viel softeren Bereich, aber auch einen härteren. Die externen Versteller haben einen guten Bereich und deutlichen Effekt, so dass man auch wirklich je nach aktuellem Bedürfnis kurz mal umstellen kann wenn man das möchte. Auch die neue Debonair Luftkammer bringt viel in Sachen Unterstützung im mittleren Bereich aber auch in Sachen Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## Adra (25. März 2019)

Fox 36 Fit 4 ist gut! Schön standfest (im Vergleich zur Pike Bj 2014) und feinfühlig bei kleineren Wellen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. März 2019)

Kleinere Wellen auch = Wurzeln? Damit hätte sie nämlich die meiste Zeit zu tun.


----------



## lucie (25. März 2019)

Der meiste FW steckt, gerade beim HT, in den Beinen und Armen.


----------



## Martina H. (25. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> ob ich das Bird auf 160mm umrüste



Warum?


----------



## mtbbee (25. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Der meiste FW steckt, gerade beim HT, in den Beinen und Armen.



stimmt, bei für mich technisch schwierigen Bergauf Passagen stelle ich mein Fully auf komfortabel hart   . Konnte ich heute wieder gut testen: erste Passage alles offen .. hm .. dann halb offen: geht doch .. bergab  alles offen und geniessen .. eigentlich wollte ich diesen Thread gar nicht mehr lesen  .. Mist reingeschaut ... bin dann wieder weg


----------



## lucie (26. März 2019)

Gilt nicht nur für bergauf.  Hier geht es ja um ein HT und da ist gerade bei Sprüngen ebenso eine aktivere Fahrweise angesagt - heißt, immer schön den natürlichen FW mit ausnutzen! 
Bei Sprüngen habe ich bisher noch nicht einmal die 140mm an meinen HT's ausgenutzt, fahre die Gabeln aber auch nicht butterweich.
Mit einem nicht mehr vorhandenen Fully habe ich es mal an einem größeren Treppenabsatz geschafft, ein "Plonk" bei Dämpfer und Gabel (160mm) zu erzeuegen - Landung ging schon ins Flat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adra (26. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Kleinere Wellen auch = Wurzeln? Damit hätte sie nämlich die meiste Zeit zu tun.



Ja, auf jeden Fall! Ob groß, ob klein, sie federt fein!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. März 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Warum?


Ein nicht ganz rationales "wiiill" 



lucie schrieb:


> Gilt nicht nur für bergauf.  Hier geht es ja um ein HT und da ist gerade bei Sprüngen ebenso eine aktivere Fahrweise angesagt - heißt, immer schön den natürlichen FW mit ausnutzen!
> Bei Sprüngen habe ich bisher noch nicht einmal die 140mm an meinen HT's ausgenutzt, fahre die Gabeln aber auch nicht butterweich.
> Mit einem nicht mehr vorhandenen Fully habe ich es mal an einem größeren Treppenabsatz geschafft, ein "Plonk" bei Dämpfer und Gabel (160mm) zu erzeuegen - Landung ging schon ins Flat.


Abgesehen von der Geo, was zumindest bei der Fox ja nicht so den entscheidenden Unterschied machen würde (soweit ich das sehe), aber gäbs konkrete Nachteile?
Wie schon oben geschrieben, es ist nicht ganz rational, das ist mir schon klar.


----------



## lucie (26. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ein nicht ganz rationales "wiiill"
> 
> 
> Abgesehen von der Geo, was zumindest bei der Fox ja nicht so den entscheidenden Unterschied machen würde (soweit ich das sehe), aber gäbs konkrete Nachteile?
> Wie schon oben geschrieben, es ist nicht ganz rational, das ist mir schon klar.



Nein, Nachteile sehe ich keine, wenn sich die Geo nur marginal ändern würde. Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, fährst Du eine 150er RS Rev, oder?

Wenn der Willhabeneffekt zuschlägt, ist man ohnehin (fast) machtlos. 

Probieren, wenn's passt ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. März 2019)

Jepp, fahr ich, weswegen ich ja eh schon recht "lang" unterwegs bin und das problemlos. 




lucie schrieb:


> Wenn der Willhabeneffekt zuschlägt, ist man ohnehin (fast) machtlos.


----------



## scylla (26. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der Geo, was zumindest bei der Fox ja nicht so den entscheidenden Unterschied machen würde (soweit ich das sehe), aber gäbs konkrete Nachteile?
> Wie schon oben geschrieben, es ist nicht ganz rational, das ist mir schon klar.



Als Nachteil wird immer wieder die Geometrie-Änderung genannt, die durch das Einfedern einer langhubigen Gabel an einem Hardtail verursacht wird. 
Wobei das zumindest in meiner Praxis so nicht wirklich zutreffend/relevant ist. Ich stelle meine Gabeln eigentlich nie so ein, dass sie eine bestimmte Anzahl von Durchschlägen pro Abfahrt produzieren (wofür sollten Durchschläge gut sein?  ), sondern so, dass sie sich gut anfühlen. Gut anfühlen tut es sich unter anderem, wenn es an einer bestimmten Stelle einen bestimmten Weg einfedert. Will heißen: wenn eine 160mm Gabel an Stufe x 6cm einfedert, ändert sich die Geometrie ganz genauso viel wie wenn eine 140mm Gabel an derselben Stufe 6cm einfedert. 

Ich finde eigentlich, dass es innerhalb eines bestimmten "Toleranzbereichs" und wenn man nur zum Spaß und nicht auf Zeit/Geschwindigkeit fährt, nicht unbedingt auf 1-2 cm Federweg hin oder her ankommt. Daher ist für mich der Federweg mehr ein Mittel zum Zweck. Mit der Länge der Gabel (und damit des Federwegs) stelle ich die Geometrie ein, die ich haben möchte. Und die Gabel suche ich nach den Eigenschaften aus die ich haben möchte (Steifigkeit, Dämpfung, etc), und die Wunschgabel ist dann halt meistens nur in einem bestimmten Bereich travelbar.


----------



## Athabaske (26. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn eine 160mm Gabel an Stufe x 6cm einfedert, ändert sich die Geometrie ganz genauso viel wie wenn eine 140mm Gabel an derselben Stufe 6cm einfedert.


...nur dass die Geometrie bei einer 140er vorher schon eine andere war wie bei der 160er und vermutlich wird das Einfedern bei der selben Situation eher relativ zum Gesamthub sein und nicht absolut der selbe Wert?


----------



## lucie (26. März 2019)

Bei 1cm mehr oder weniger Federweg ändert sich für mein Empfinden so irgendwie garnichts, die Physik und die Geometrie mal komplett außen vorgelassen.
Da hängen noch so viele andere Parameter dran, die man zu einem realen und direkten Vergleich mit heranziehen müsste.
Die gewünschte Performance muss einfach stimmen. Starrgabel geht aber auch. 

Wir fahren hier eigentlich mehrheitlich im Hobbybereich - glaube kaum, dass hier jeder sein Bike oder diverse Anbauteile wirklich ans Limit bringt. Das Limit sind wir selbst, unsere vorhandene oder nicht vorhandene Fahrtechnik und unser Kopfkino.

Am Ende ist es auch wieder sehr individuell und eben Geschmacksache.

Probieren und erfahren.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Bei 1cm mehr oder weniger Federweg ändert sich für mein Empfinden so irgendwie garnichts, die Physik und die Geometrie mal komplett außen vorgelassen.
> Da hängen noch so viele andere Parameter dran, die man zu einem realen und direkten Vergleich mit heranziehen müsste.
> Die gewünschte Performance muss einfach stimmen. Starrgabel geht aber auch.
> 
> ...



Wie wahr!

Ich habe ja bei meinem Plüschsofa von 140 mm Gabelfederweg auf 165 mm Gabelfederweg gewechselt. Ok, ich bin sowieso ein Grobmotoriker, aber ehrlich gesagt, ich habe da nicht wirklich was gemerkt. Also hinsichtlich der Geo. Fuhr sich vorher beschissen bergauf, jetzt immer noch. Habe da so ne Steilstelle mit ein paar Unebenheiten, wo mir bergauf gerne mal das Vorderrad abhebt. Ging vorher nur mit sauberer Linienwahl, in den den Lenker beissen und einen guten Tag haben, jetzt ebenso noch. Spass ist aber, vorher wie hinterher, anders. (Das Plüschsofa ist aber eh fürs bergabfahren gedacht, da war und ist es sensationell. Und die 165 mm wirken sich dabei in keinster Weise negativ aus.)

Am Hardtail möchte ich die 160 mm nicht mehr missen. Nachdem das IRT-Kit jetzt drin ist, habe ich am Samstag an den Einstellungen gefeilt. Hier bei uns in der Gegend kann ich sie jetzt sehr fluffig fahren, heisst ich nutze mehr Federweg und sie bügelt dabei auch noch kleine Unebenheiten weg. In anderen Gegenden, wo eher stolperbiken angesagt ist, fahre ich sie, wie vorher auch, eher straff und nutze dabei weniger Federweg. Weil, wenn steil und Stufen runter ist mir eine etwas höhere Front lieber, als das Ausnutzen von max. Federweg.

Und Starrgabel, ja da habe ich auch noch eins. Und damit geht (relativ gemütlich) mehr, als ich damals, zu der Zeit des Bikeerwerbs, dachte (und mich traute). Letztes Jahr habe ich da ein Pärchen mit Fullys ausgelacht, die bei uns die Treppe vom Schleusensteg runtergeschoben haben, während ich mit dem kleinen Schwarzen an ihnen vorbei runtergehobbelt bin. Der Typ war ziemlich angefressen und hat mich anschließend noch "verfolgt" und deswegen angekackt.

Und nein, ich habe noch nie ein Bike ans Limit gebracht. Werde ich auch nie. Das Limit bin ich.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. März 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> während ich mit dem kleinen Schwarzen an ihnen vorbei runtergehobbelt bin. Der Typ war ziemlich angefressen und hat mich anschließend noch "verfolgt" und deswegen angekackt.




(also abgesehen davon, dass das in der Stuation sicher nicht lustig für dich war)

Btw, ich lese den Satz grade spaßeshalber außerhalb des Kontexts und hab lustige Bilder in meinem Kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ein nicht ganz rationales "wiiill"



OK, da kann man nichts machen...



lucie schrieb:


> Wenn der Willhabeneffekt zuschlägt, ist man ohnehin (fast) machtlos.



Eben...



lucie schrieb:


> Bei 1cm mehr oder weniger Federweg ändert sich für mein Empfinden so irgendwie garnichts, die Physik und die Geometrie mal komplett außen vorgelassen.



Du bist soooo unsensibel  - das Problem ist: wenn man die Zahlen erstmal im Kopf hat, dann "braucht" man halt auch uuuuuunbedingt eine 160er Gabel 



lucie schrieb:


> Das Limit sind wir selbst, unsere vorhandene oder nicht vorhandene Fahrtechnik und unser Kopfkino.



Korrekt!!!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. März 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> das Problem ist: wenn man die Zahlen erstmal im Kopf hat, dann "braucht" man halt auch uuuuuunbedingt eine 160er Gabel





So, bestellt, es ist eine Fox geworden, jetzt muss ich nur noch überlegen, wie ich die ans Bike bekomme. Im Zweifel frag ich mal lieb bei der Werkstatt meines Vertrauens nach. Da die sogar Canyons annehmen (und das in Canyonstadt), sind sie hoffe ich etwas empfänglicher für Fremdkäufe.
Denke ja eh immer lauter über ein anständig aufgebautes Hinterrrad nach, nachdem er mir den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt hatte, das hilft vielleicht.


----------



## lucie (26. März 2019)

Das ging aber schnell, vielleicht etwas zu schnell?

Was ist denn mit dem HR?


----------



## scylla (26. März 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...nur dass die Geometrie bei einer 140er vorher schon eine andere war wie bei der 160er



Ja gut, zugegeben, das war etwas vereinfacht. Natürlich ist die Geo desselben Rahmens mit einer 160er anders als mit eine 140er Gabel und daher ist dann auch die Änderung der Geo etwas anders wenn die 160er denselben Weg einfedert wie die 140er. Aber das sind dann doch eher nur noch theoretische Minimaldetails 



Athabaske schrieb:


> und vermutlich wird das Einfedern bei der selben Situation eher relativ zum Gesamthub sein und nicht absolut der selbe Wert?



Wie schon geschrieben, ich persönlich stelle meine Gabeln nicht "relativ zum Gesamthub" ein und mit ist auch wurscht ob ich den gesamten Federweg nutze oder nicht. Gut anfühlen muss es sich, alles andere ist egal. Und weil das "gut anfühlen" nicht davon abhängt wieviel Federweg ich auf dem Papier stehen habe, führt dann eben oft dazu, dass ich mit einer längeren Gabel im Normalbetrieb mehr Federweg übrig lasse wie mit einer kürzeren. Mir ist schon klar, dass die reine Lehre was anderes sagt. Die sagt eben auch, dass man so einstellen soll, dass es einmal pro Tour den gesamten Federweg nutzt bzw. durchschlägt. Aber was nutzen mir Lehrmeinungen wenn ich mein Fahrrad fahre 

Ein paarmal pro Jahr krieg ich irgendwie alles mal durchgeschlagen, und könnte sein, dass da dann 2cm mehr Federweg ein wenig angenehmer sein könnten, oder könnte auch sein, dass die Geometrieänderung mit 2cm mehr Federweg ein wenig störender sein könnte. Aber ehrlich gesagt weiß ich das nicht, weil wenn ich mal eine Gabel durchschlage, dann hab ich in dem Moment irgendwie andere Sorgen als mich um den Federweg und die Geometrieänderung zu kümmern, und die Handgelenke verklopft's einem dann sowieso.

Und ja, natürlich ist auch das wieder zu vereinfacht dargestellt, natürlich wird man selbst wenn man's drauf anlegen sollte eine 160er Gabel nicht genau so eingestellt bekommen, dass sie in jeder Situation aufs Zehntel denselben Federweg nutzt wie eine 140er Gabel, wegen Federkennlinie, Endprogression, etc... . Aber eine 140er Fox 34 wird ja auch (ganz) anders einfedern als eine 140er Rockshox Pike


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Das ging aber schnell, vielleicht etwas zu schnell?


Ich denk schon länger drüber nach.  

Die Laufräder sind laut ihm nicht ideal eingespeicht, dh grade statt über kreuz (extremfachwissing ), außerdem sind Alunippel verbaut statt Messing. Wäre dann halt nur relevant fürs Hinterrad, wobei er meinte, dass er erstmal nur die Nippel austauschen kann und dann sehen wir, was wird.


----------



## Martina H. (26. März 2019)

... Du hattest doch das Komplettrad gekauft, oder? Die Speichen kreuzen sich nicht?

Edit: Da ist doch der DT Swiss 1900 verbaut, oder? Sind halt Straight Pull Naben, und? Und was soll an Alunippeln falsch sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> außerdem sind Alunippel verbaut statt Messing



Das ist... sorry... Bullshit 

Es gibt keinerlei vernünftigen Grund auf Messingnippel zu setzen. Nicht mal Korrosion im Winter. Die sind einfach nur schwerer und ein bisschen retro. Alunippel sind absolut ausreichend stabil für alle Anwendungsfälle. 
Ich fahre schon sehr lange mit Alunippeln und baue seit einiger Zeit auch meine Laufräder selber (mit Alunippeln ) und niemals waren die Nippel oder das Material derselben ein Grund für technisches Versagen. Speichen reißen. Felgen verbeulen. Aber Nippel... nope.


----------



## lucie (26. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich denk schon länger drüber nach.
> 
> Die Laufräder sind laut ihm nicht ideal eingespeicht, dh grade statt über kreuz (extremfachwissing ), außerdem sind Alunippel verbaut statt Messing. Wäre dann halt nur relevant fürs Hinterrad, wobei er meinte, dass er erstmal nur die Nippel austauschen kann und dann sehen wir, was wird.



Was ist denn das für ein Händler/Schrauber? Die LR werden ja wohl nicht radial eingespeicht sein. 

Gegen straitpull und Alunippel ist ja wohl nix einzuwenden...


----------



## Martina H. (26. März 2019)

... also wenn der das nicht richtig gut begründen kann, würde ich mir überlegen ob ich dem die Gabel zum Einbauen gebe 

(obwohl: gibt ja eigentlich keine Begründung)


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. März 2019)

Sagen wir so, ich bin was das angeht erst Recht keine Fachfrau und er hat einen sehr guten Ruf als Laufradbauer, aber üüüünteressant.
Seiner Meinung nach sind Alunippel halt zu empfindlich bezüglich Zentrieren, aber gut zu wissen, dass es jetzt nicht der völlige Müll ist. So übertrieben war er da jetzt auch nicht, aber halt...direkt.


----------



## Martina H. (26. März 2019)

... na klar 


... mal abgesehen davon hätte ich das Geld nicht in die Gabel geblasen, sondern in leichte Laufräder. Das Tuning merkst Du dann wirklich - just my 2 Cents...

(damit sage ich nicht, dass die DT Swiss nix taugen - sind halt nur schwer...)


----------



## Athabaske (26. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja gut, zugegeben, das war etwas vereinfacht. Natürlich ist die Geo desselben Rahmens mit einer 160er anders als mit eine 140er Gabel und daher ist dann auch die Änderung der Geo etwas anders wenn die 160er denselben Weg einfedert wie die 140er. Aber das sind dann doch eher nur noch theoretische Minimaldetails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ok, ich hatte die Innenseite der Erbsen poliert.

Bergab merke ich nur am Geräusch des aufsetzenden Kettenblatts, dass das Fully seine Geometrie permanent ändert. Beim hardtail hatte ich das noch nicht wegen Einfedern der Gabel.

Insgesamt kommt mir viel Federweg am hardtail irgendwie spanisch vor. Da würde ich ja nur noch auf dem Lenker hängen? Jetzt nach Winter- und Krankheitspuse merke ich sowieso wie unsensibel meine Sprunggelenke und Knie geworden sind.


----------



## lucie (26. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Sagen wir so, ich bin was das angeht erst Recht keine Fachfrau und er hat einen sehr guten Ruf als Laufradbauer, aber üüüünteressant.
> *Seiner Meinung nach sind Alunippel halt zu empfindlich bezüglich Zentrieren*, aber gut zu wissen, dass es jetzt nicht der völlige Müll ist. So übertrieben war er da jetzt auch nicht, aber halt...direkt.



Ist mir neu. Bekomme diese Woche mein HR vom Laufradbauer neu eingespeicht zurück - mit Alunippeln.


----------



## Martina H. (26. März 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ok, ich hatte die Innenseite der Erbsen poliert.



 - der ist gut


----------



## Martina H. (26. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> - mit Alunippeln.




Jehova, Jehova...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. März 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Händler/Schrauber? Die LR werden ja wohl nicht radial eingespeicht sein.



Gerade im Album gestöbert: es sind DT M1900. Die sind ganz normal gekreuzt. Radialspeichung hätte mich jetzt auch etwas gewundert, macht man eigentlich nur am Rennrad um ein paar Gramm Gewicht zu sparen.

Straightpull kann etwas nervig sein beim (Nach)-Zentrieren weil sich die Speichen leichter mitdrehen. Muss man halt dann festhalten. Haltbarkeit oder Belastbarkeit ist aber definitiv kein Grund dagegen.



linfer schrieb:


> Seiner Meinung nach sind Alunippel halt zu empfindlich bezüglich Zentrieren



Scheint ja ein echter Feinmotoriker zu sein. Sagen wir mal so: von diesem Menschen würde ich mir eher keine neuen Laufräder bauen lassen 



Athabaske schrieb:


> Da würde ich ja nur noch auf dem Lenker hängen?



Ein sehr guter Grund für (nicht unendlich viel aber vernünftig viel) Federweg am Hardtail 
Mache ich nämlich tatsächlich sehr gerne, wenn's mir zu viel von hinten rumpelt... einfach vorne draufhängen und das Hinterrad leicht machen. Deswegen hab ich auch so einen Fetisch für steife und perfekt gedämpfte Gabeln, damit fühlt sich das nämlich einfach viel besser an


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Ist mir neu. Bekomme diese Woche mein HR vom Laufradbauer neu eingespeicht zurück - mit Alunippeln.



Seit 10 Jahren Alu und keine Probleme. Auch nicht beim Winterlaufradsatz. Mein Schrauber hatte beim Zentrieren auch noch nie Probleme. Der hat auch noch nie versucht, mir Messingnippel zu verkaufen.

Habe vor längerer Zeit mal einen alten Laufradsatz mit Messingnippeln ausgespeicht um ihn anderweitig zu verwursten. Die Biester waren damals vom Hersteller der Laufräder serienmäßig verbaut worden. Auch wenn ich kein Schräubchentuning mache, als ich die 64 rausgepulten Messingnippel aus den beiden Laufrädern so in der Hand hatte, ich fand den  Gewichtsunterschied zu Alunippeln schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## scylla (28. März 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Seit 10 Jahren Alu und keine Probleme. Auch nicht beim Winterlaufradsatz. Mein Schrauber hatte beim Zentrieren auch noch nie Probleme. Der hat auch noch nie versucht, mir Messingnippel zu verkaufen.
> 
> Habe vor längerer Zeit mal einen alten Laufradsatz mit Messingnippeln ausgespeicht um ihn anderweitig zu verwursten. Die Biester waren damals vom Hersteller der Laufräder serienmäßig verbaut worden. Auch wenn ich kein Schräubchentuning mache, als ich die 64 rausgepulten Messingnippel aus den beiden Laufrädern so in der Hand hatte, ich fand den  Gewichtsunterschied zu Alunippeln schon bemerkenswert.



Jap, ungefähr 3x so schwer sind sie. 64 Stück Sapim Polyax Alu ca 21g, vs 64 Stück Sapim Polyax Messing ca 65g.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. März 2019)

Bei sowas werde ich innerlich ganz müde. 
Naja, aber jetzt weiß ich es zumindest besser und kann das als zukünftige Fangfrage verwenden...oder so.


----------



## lucie (31. März 2019)

Mach Dir nicht so einen Kopf darum. Fahr den LRS erst einmal, der wird schon halten, lass Dich einfach nicht so verunsichern.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (31. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> der wird schon halten




Sagen wir so, das Hinterrad ist nicht unrettbar verloren, aber wenn man der Person hinterherfährt, die vorher sagt, er umfährt alles und dann plötzlich doch über ein kleines Gap springt, ist das die grundsätzliche Lernkurve "Sicherheitsabstand und nicht blind hinterher, sonst plöd und vergiss nicht vor Abfahrt den Luftdruck zu checken"

Naja, passiert ist in dem Sinne nix, Schlauch rein und weiter, die Felge muss ich halt wieder entdellen.

Aber cooler Flowtrail, der in Stromberg und der Wildhog ist ein Traum für Springanfänger.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2019)

Versuche es doch mal mit Procore, oder den "Schwimmnudeln". Beides schützt die Felge, wenn gerne mit wenig Luftdruck (und Pampe, nicht Schlauch) unterwegs ist. Wiegt halt ein bissi was, aber das kann man mit dem Wechsel von Messing- auf Alunippel fast wettmachen.

Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren an zwei Bikes das Procore und seit Anfang diesen Jahres an einem die Tire Trooper. Funktioniert beides, die Schwimmnudeln sind halt bequemer, weil man später nicht immer zweifach Luft kontrollieren bzw. draufgeben muss.
Von der Montage her ist allerdings beides kein Spass. Habe damals beim Procore ganz schön geflucht. Die Schwimmnudeln hat dann mein Schrauber montiert (und geflucht). Was mich zum Schluss kommen ließ, dass ich auch künftig von der Montage die Finger lassen werde und er sich damit plagen kann, wenn Bike Nr. 4 von Schlauch auf Pampe umgerüstet wird.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. April 2019)

Ich hab mir tatsächlich gestern Schwimmnudeln bestellt.  Es sind Airliner von Vittoria geworden, mal sehen, wie sehr ich fluchen werde.


----------



## lucie (1. April 2019)

Habe auf Empfehlung von @scylla mal die Barbieri Anaconda ins HR implantiert.

War echt ein richtiger Gewaltakt, den Reifen wieder auf die Felge zu bekommen. Wegen einer fetten Delle (seitlich am Felgenhorn) in der Felge, habe ich diese dann aber lieber tauschen wollen - also Kommando "Anaconda" zurück. Das Biest wollte im umgekehrten Fall den Reifen nicht mehr von der Felge lassen. 

Mit List und Heimtücke konnte ich den Reifen dann doch noch überreden, über das Felgenhorn zu ploppen.

Unterwegs möchte ich das nicht haben. Wenn die Milch größere Defekte nicht mehr abdichtet und man den Mantel ggf. noch von innen mit einem größeren Flicken versehen möchte - dann viel Spass. 

Pro: ich finde am HT den Dämpfungseffekt enorm, gerade bei Sprüngen und einen erhöhten Rollwiderstand konnte ich auch nicht wahrnehmen. Also darf die Schlange weiter im Reifen wohnen. Bin nur noch gespannt, wieviel Milch sie in sich aufsaugen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> War echt ein richtiger Gewaltakt, den Reifen wieder auf die Felge zu bekommen. Wegen einer fetten Delle (seitlich am Felgenhorn) in der Felge, habe ich diese dann aber lieber tauschen wollen - also Kommando "Anaconda" zurück. Das Biest wollte im umgekehrten Fall den Reifen nicht mehr von der Felge lassen.
> 
> Mit List und Heimtücke konnte ich den Reifen dann doch noch überreden, über das Felgenhorn zu ploppen.
> 
> Unterwegs möchte ich das nicht haben. Wenn die Milch größere Defekte nicht mehr abdichtet und man den Mantel ggf. noch von innen mit einem größeren Flicken versehen möchte - dann viel Spass.



Übung macht den Meister 
Ich hab beim ersten Mal auch geflucht und gekämpft. Mittlerweile krieg ich es in 5 Minuten hin.
Am besten geht's wenn man den Mantel zuerst auf der Bremsscheiben-abgewandten Seite in die Felge setzt (damit man sich später nicht die Bremsscheibe verbiegt). Dann die Anaconda sorgfältig in Mantel und Felge reinfummeln. Laufrad flach auf den Boden legen mit der noch nicht montierten Reifenseite nach oben, Reifenwulst zu ca 2/3 in die Felge rein (soweit geht es noch sehr leicht). Dann den Reifen mit Nachdruck in die Mitte stumpen. Auch nochmal auf der bereits montierten Seite prüfen, dass der Reifenwulst in der Mitte ist. Mit beiden Füßen auf den in die Mitte gedrückten Teil des Reifens drauftreten damit die Schaumnudel ihn nicht wieder nach außen drücken kann, und den Rest des Reifens auf die Felge heben. Am wichtigsten ist, dass man penibel darauf achtet, dass alle bereits montierten Abschnitte des Reifens in der Mitte der Felge sind und dort bleiben. Dann geht der Rest ohne Gewalt und mit einem Reifenheber.

Einmal auch tatsächlich aufm Trail machen müssen als mir das dämliche Plastik-Ventil abgebrochen ist (ich hoffe das hast du direkt entsorgt )

Für "nicht abdichtbare" Defekte unterwegs gibt's Maxalami und Co. Steckt sowieso immer im Rucksack, unterwegs würde ich mit oder ohne Schaumnudel nicht mit Tubeless-Milch rumpanschen wollen, wenn's auch eleganter geht.

Meine erste Nudel (montiert letzten Somme) ist demnächst mal reif für die Tonne. Bereits beim letzten Reifenwechsel im Januar 6 durchgestanzte Stellen entdeckt. Mittlerweile dürften's dank scharfkantigem Kanaren-Gestein noch einige mehr sein  Ich bin ihr nicht böse, weil ich es seit ich das Ding drin hab teils bös treibe mit dem Luftdruck und manchmal auch einfach reinhalte... weil ich kann . Hat wohl ihren Job verrichtet. Defekte, bis auf die Sache mit dem Ventil, bislang keinen einzigen. Früher hab ich mir trotz höherem Luftdruck und mehr Vorsicht schonmal Dellen und Snakebites in Tubless-Reifen eingefangen.


----------



## lucie (1. April 2019)

Danke für die hilfreichen Tipps. Ich hoffe, mir bleibt das auf Touren erspart.

Diese windigen Carbonventile liegen irgendwo in der Kiste, werde ich sicher nicht benutzen. Hatte schon irgendwo mal gelesen, dass Du damit Probleme hattest. 

Sobald das neue LR da ist, werde ich versuchen, die Anaconda erneut zu bändigen. Werde berichten und wenn nicht, hat sie mich wohl zur Strecke gebracht.


----------



## Martina H. (1. April 2019)

- ich war froh, dass ich nicht zu Hause war als sie die Anakonda beschworen hat. Die Flucherei höre ich förmlich - Gott sei Dank musste ich sie nicht live erleben


----------



## lucie (1. April 2019)

So sehe ich nicht aus und 'ne Anaconda passt nicht in den Korb!


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2019)

... aber der Bikini würde Dir gut stehen


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. April 2019)

Oh nein! Kopfkino!
Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen, Hundewelpen, Katzenbabys, Katzenbabays! Verdammt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (5. April 2019)

So, die Anaconda ist bezwungen. Dank der Tipps  von @scylla und meiner Zweiterfahrung am Cotic, ging es beim neuen HR für das Lapierre überraschend schnell.

Jetzt nur noch dicht bekommen (sieht aber im Trockenzustand schon recht gut aus) und alles wieder zusammenfrickeln, fertig.


----------



## Athabaske (5. April 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> So, die Anaconda ist bezwungen.


...mit oder ohne Bikini?


----------



## lucie (5. April 2019)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...mit oder ohne Bikini?



Natürlich mit, wie sonst, war ja Schwerstarbeit. 

Musste den Reifen noch mal runterwoppen. War irgendwie doch noch nicht richtig dicht. Die Milch hätte es sicher auch gleich geschafft, aber sicher ist sicher. Reifen noch mal auf Milchreste am Reifenwulst geprüft, Felgenband noch mal gecheckt, alles wieder draufgewoppt.

Da ich aber keinen Bock hatte, dies noch einmal (auch wenn es schult) zu tun, habe ich jetzt schnell die Milch eingefüllt und geschüttelt (rühren ging nicht mehr ) - aktuell isser dicht. Bleibt auch hoffentlich so.

:Schweiß von der Stirn wisch:


----------



## lucie (7. April 2019)

HR-Reifen mit Anaconda bleibt nicht dicht. Hat aber nix mit der Schlange zu tun.

Bin das Bike seitdem noch nicht gefahren und die Milch ist sicher noch nicht wirklich überall hingelangt.
Der Reifen wird sich dann heute beim Fahren sicher noch richtig setzen und die Schlabberbrühe wird noch ordentlich (hoffentlich nur im Inneren) herumgewirbelt.
Dann mal schauen, ob er dicht bleibt.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. April 2019)




----------



## scylla (7. April 2019)

Das Konzept "Fahren" hat mir schon bei vielen Dichtigkeitsproblemen geholfen, sofern kein grundsätzliches Problem wie eine zu grobe Delle in der Felge, undichter Ventilfuß oder undichtes Felgenband vorliegt 

Wenn es nichts hilft würde ich erst mal den Reifen und die Felge(Speichenlöcher+Ventil) mit Spüliwasser befeuchten und schauen wo sich Schaum bildet, damit man weiß wo man das Problem suchen muss.


----------



## lucie (7. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Das Konzept "Fahren" hat mir schon bei vielen Dichtigkeitsproblemen geholfen, sofern kein grundsätzliches Problem wie eine zu grobe Delle in der Felge, undichter Ventilfuß oder undichtes Felgenband vorliegt
> 
> Wenn es nichts hilft würde ich erst mal den Reifen und die Felge(Speichenlöcher+Ventil) mit Spüliwasser befeuchten und schauen wo sich Schaum bildet, damit man weiß wo man das Problem suchen muss.



Das habe ich schon gemacht, kam nur an 2 Stellen am Felgenrand Luft raus. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich der Reifen heute richtig ins Felgenhorn gearbeitet hat hat und dicht bleibt.

Habe die WTB i40 ja genau wegen einer ziemlich großen Delle tauschen lassen, obwohl der Reifen dicht war. Mir war das aber für Touren nicht mehr ganz geheuer. Hoffe, dass die DT Swiss EX 551 etwas stabiler ist und mit der Anaconda Durchschläge beim Hüpfen etwas minimiert werden.


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. April 2019)

Sagt mal... Meine derzeitige Berreifung ist inzwischen arg angenagt... Jetzt mal die Frage was mache ich als nächstes auf mein hardtail?
Wieder Highroller II 2.3 und Ardent 2.4 in Dual Exo
Oder DHF und DHR2 in 2.3 Dual Exo?

Gefühlt könnte es mehr Bremsgrip und definierteres Einlenken vorne sein.
Ich hab meine Reifen aber auch nicht neu drauf gemacht sondern eher bei vermutlich 60-70 Prozent Profil bekommen. 
Also einfach nochmal in neu probieren oder besser die Minions? 
Lassen sich die Minions auch auf ner Tagestour gescheit treten oder bekomme ich da die Kriese?


----------



## scylla (8. April 2019)

Die Minion Kombi hat definitiv mehr Rollwiderstand aber auch mehr Grip als das, was du aktuell drauf hast.
Was dir wichtiger ist musst du entscheiden.

Tipp: Minion DHRII auch für vorne in der 3C Maxxterra Mischung. Hat mehr Bremstraktion als der DHF und die Maxxterra Mischung hat ein weicheres Gummi als Dual, das man aber am Vorderrad hinsichtlich Rollwiderstand eher weniger merkt. Der DHF führt zwar schön aber verhält sich manchmal etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig am Übergang von den Mittel- auf die Seitenstollen.



LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Lassen sich die Minions auch auf ner Tagestour gescheit treten oder bekomme ich da die Kriese?



Das ist persönliche Ansichtssache, abhängig davon wo man die Prioritäten setzt. Sprich, ob du die Krise bekommst oder nicht wird dir hier niemand beantworten können  Ich persönlich fahre noch gröbere/schwerere Reifen auch für Tagestouren. Andere mögen sowas garnicht. Wenn du mit der jetzigen Reifenkombi ans konditionelle Limit kommst oder du gern mal Strava Uphill Segmente fährst, lass die Minions bleiben. Wenn noch massig Luft nach oben ist und du auf den Grip mehr Wert legst als auf KOMs, probier's.


----------



## lucie (8. April 2019)

Nachtrag zu #299

Dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. April 2019)




----------



## LeaLoewin (8. April 2019)

Also ich fahr eher um die QOMs bergab mit (für bei den KOMs schaff ich es nur in die oberen 10 Prozent mit nem Hardtail)
... wird schon Artgerecht bewegt, insofern macht mehr Leistung von den Reifen her schon langsam Sinn

aber die Fitness derzeit ist noch nicht so wieder da, weil ich doch recht wenig zum Fahren gekommen bin diesen Winter (Verletzungen, Snowboarden, Wetter, Außendienst)

einfach beides probieren wäre das mittel der Wahl aber das sind halt mal eben 170€


----------



## Athabaske (9. April 2019)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> Gefühlt könnte es mehr Bremsgrip und definierteres Einlenken vorne sein.


...je nach Reifen und Aufbau der Stollen kann auch eine etwas nachdrücklichere Fahrweise im Einzelfall Wunder wirken. Das zumindest ist mein Eindruck. Es gibt Reifen die sind in der Kurfe gefälliger und andere die mehr Aktion verlangen. Wenn man mal das Rad danebenstehend richtig auf die Seitenstollen stellt, merkt man schnell wie stark das Rad geneigt sein sollte.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. April 2019)

Muss ich eigentlich durch den Airliner die Milchmenge anpassen, oder kommt weiterhin soviel rein, wie der Milchhersteller für die Reifenbreite empfiehlt?


----------



## scylla (9. April 2019)

Eigentlich muss man da garnichts anpassen da die Hersteller dieser Inserts alle behaupten, es würde keine Milch aufsaugen. 
Ich tu trotzdem vorsichtshalber lieber etwas mehr rein als sonst, vor allem wenn das Insert schon etwas gelitten hat... wer weiß wieviel von der Suppe dann letztendlich doch im Insert-Schaum verschwindet.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (9. April 2019)

Da man den Airliner zuschneiden muss, hoffe ich mal, dass der dann tatsächlich nichts schluckt.  Danke, dann werde ich trotzdem auch etwas mehr reingehen.


----------



## scylla (9. April 2019)

Zur Milch-Frage: gerade eben Reifen gewechselt weil ich den Hillbilly den ich vorne drauf hatte nicht leiden kann, vor allem nicht wenn's trocken ist. Drauf war er seit letzten November. War noch eine ziemliche Pfütze flüssiger Milch drinnen, ca 50ml. Reingetan hatte ich ca 100ml. Das Insert (Anaconda) war äußerlich eingesifft aber nachdem ich das abgewaschen habe wiegt sie genauso viel wie sie normalerweise wiegen sollte, sprich hat wohl nichts aufgesaugt. Ist allerdings auch noch nicht beschädigt, wie das ausschaut wenn das Insert bereits durchgestanzt ist werde ich dann rausfinden wenn ich den HR Reifen vom anderen Rad mal wechseln muss


----------



## Deleted 454842 (14. April 2019)

Felge ist begradigt, Milch drin, Airliner drin, Luft bleibt drin.
Vorhin die erste Runde hinter mich gebracht...abgefahren. 
Momentan fahr ich mit 0.9bar, rollt butterweich, wo ich vorher eher gerumpelt bin. I like  
Für Sprünge werde ich aber denke ich sicherheitshalber noch etwas höhergehen. 

Aber war ein 2Personenjob. Ich stand mit meinem vollen Gewicht auf dem Reifen und mein Helfer hat den Mantel drübergehoben. Fluchend


----------



## LeaLoewin (14. April 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Minion Kombi hat definitiv mehr Rollwiderstand aber auch mehr Grip als das, was du aktuell drauf hast.
> Was dir wichtiger ist musst du entscheiden.



hab das jetzt einfach mal gemacht mit den Minions ... ist schon krank was da mehr an grip bei rum kommt
(gestern musste ich mich voll umgewöhnen beim Einlenken, weil der DHF halt einfach um die Ecke geht, wo der Highroller mehr so in die Kurve reindriften will, bis wer wirklich greift... hab immer deutlich zu früh eingelenkt)

aber es kostet halt auch schon gefühlt 25% mehr Körner ... war jetzt erstmal ok, aber evtl doch nochmal sowas wie nen Agressor hinten Probieren (wobei der bestimmt richtig mies bei Matsche ist)
-> war halt echt n Vorteil von der Highroller2/Ardent Geschichte, dass die halt Sommer wie Winter, Trocken/Matschig, Tour oder Bergab wirklich ausgeglichen gut (schlecht) funktioniert.

aber vielen Dank trotzdem nochmal für den Input


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. April 2019)

Der Aggressor kann mal eben gar nix bei Matsch, das kann ich definitiv bestätigen, aber ich fahr ihn trotzdem super gerne hinten.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Mai 2019)

Gestern die Downhill in Winterberg mit dem Bird gefahren. Aaaabgefahren 
Bike war völlig unbeeindruckt, speziell im Steinfeld, das hat so Bock gemacht.
An der Monsterbrücke bin ich zum ersten Mal in meiner Mtb-Karriere mit dem Hintern auf dem Reifen gelandet, obwohl die Abfahrt in Bad Ems ungefähr diese Nummer sein dürfte, da hat das Auge wohl eindeutig mitreagiert. 
Der Durchschlagschutz hinten und die 1bar haben auf dieser Strecke eindeutig ein deutliches Wörtchen mitgesprochen, warum alles so super funktionert hat. Beste Entscheidung

Ich war zwar mit dem Bird schon in Bikeparks und auf Flowtrails, die Downhill war für mich jetzt aber doch die absolute Feuerprobe, ab jetzt geht alles...(was ich kann  ). Das Bike fühlt sich einfach so mega stabil an und gibt dadurch so viel Sicherheit, das ist jedes Mal wieder eine Freude.

Danke @Perlenkette fürs mitnehmen, alleine wäre ich mit Sicherheit den ganzen Tag drumherumgeschlichen und hätte mich nicht getraut.


----------



## Perlenkette (27. Mai 2019)

Jetzt wollte ich grade bei den Tour-Impressionen posten: 

"Morgens beim Frühstücksbuffet im Bikehotel- schaut wen ich DA getroffen habe"





 

Ein zweites Rätselbild hätte ich auch noch gehabt; leider wurden mir die Fotos eben erst zugeschickt. Ich gehöre mit 170mm am Heck auch gar nicht hierher . Die zufällige Begegnung beim Frühstück hörte man übrigens noch im Stockwerk darüber, erzählte meine Zimmerkollegin .

Schön war´s!

P.S. jetzt auch noch das 2. Rätselbild; was soll´s


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Mai 2019)

Aaaah, das X, poste bitte das Ketten-X 
Boah, was war ich da verpeilt.


----------



## Perlenkette (27. Mai 2019)

Ach das hätte ich jetzt diskret per PN gesendet; aber gerne:





Edit: Foto von meiner Freundin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. Mai 2019)

... aaah, ich sehe: ihr hattet Spass


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Mai 2019)

Ach papperlapapp diskret, dafür war das viel zu lustig.  

Ich möchte betonen, dass ich fast mit Bravour (und etwas Fluchen, weil ich die Kolben doch nicht genug zurückgedrückt hatte), hinten Bremsbeläge gewechselt hatte, mich freute , dass das Einsetzen des Hinterrads so super geklappt hatte...und mich wunderte, warum das Rad nicht fahren wollte.
Wenigstens habe ich nicht mit Schmackes in die Pedale getreten, dann wäre es nicht ganz so lustig geendet.


Also ja, wir hatten Spaß


----------



## lucie (27. Mai 2019)

Passiert. Aber aus jedem noch so kleinen Fehler lernt man und man wird ihn, in den seltensten Fällen, ein zweites Mal machen.

Wichtig ist doch, dass Du dich mit der Materie beschäftigst und auseinandersetzt - und das tust Du. 

Wer hat denn die ganzen Bananen verdrückt?


----------



## Martina H. (27. Mai 2019)

... trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie Du das geschafft hast - kannst Du mir das bitte im Harz zeigen?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Mai 2019)

@lucie Danke, und ich hoffe mal 

@Martina H. Ich werde mich bemühen das zu rekonstruieren


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2019)




----------



## Fasani (28. Mai 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Aaaah, das X, poste bitte das Ketten-X
> Boah, was war ich da verpeilt.



sehr geil


----------



## Perlenkette (28. Mai 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Wer hat denn die ganzen Bananen verdrückt?



Na wir!


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2019)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Na wir!



...und womit könnte man Bananen sicherer transportieren als mit einem Protektorenrucksack...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. Mai 2019)

Weise Voraussicht und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ept (23. November 2019)

Salut, 
hier eine Frage in die Hardtail-Ecke: 
Kona Honzo CR, Alutech CT oder Cotic Solaris Max??? 

Parameter: Ein bike für alle Fälle!!!


----------



## hardtails (23. November 2019)

Stahl für alle Fälle


----------

